# NF General Request Thread V4



## Bontakun (Feb 11, 2013)

Here you can post all general * 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?'* type of requests. 


*The Rules* (for now)​
1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored. 
2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well. 
3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.
4. Don't spam.

Most importantly: This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone. 

Have fun. :3



Link to old thread​


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Speedy G. said:


> Profile pic.






Speedy G. said:


> Use this for the sig if you wish.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


Realized as soon as I posted it. It's already fixed.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh wow. New thread, new transparecy request 



Tnx :33


----------



## Stannis (Feb 12, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Oh wow. New thread, new transparecy request
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx :33




in case you want to delete/keep anything tell me. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosi (Feb 12, 2013)

Boshi said:


> in case you want to delete/keep anything tell me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Is it possible to make that little bit on the mask, that's got transparent together with backgound, white like the whole mask is?
Otherwise it's perfect, thank you as always :33


----------



## Stannis (Feb 12, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Is it possible to make that little bit on the mask, that's got transparent together with backgound, white like the whole mask is?
> Otherwise it's perfect, thank you as always :33



 didn't see that. need to change my photo viewer


----------



## Rosi (Feb 12, 2013)

Boshi said:


> didn't see that. need to change my photo viewer



 ty


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Feb 12, 2013)

Quality Vegeta avatars please.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Curved corners, please.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Curved corners, please.


----------



## NW (Feb 12, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Zeus avatars?


Re-requesting.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 12, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Re-requesting.



You should be more precise because they have many different  Zeus, unless you mean any of them.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 12, 2013)

Gonna put in a set request please



Sig+transparency from this:



And avy from this, the head to the amulet area, to be more precise. Rounded corners if possible 



Much thanks in advance!


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2013)

re-size please, to senior avatar


----------



## Marcο (Feb 12, 2013)

starr said:


> re-size please, to senior avatar


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks


----------



## NW (Feb 12, 2013)

Nevermind the Zeus request, actually. Don't really care much honestly.

Could I get some Goku avas?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Curved corners, please. And my name, Stunna, added in the same font that memes are in. That caps white with black outline?


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 12, 2013)

Takasugi gif avatars (Gintama)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

If someone could give me the rounded sig to start with, that'd be beans too.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> If someone could give me the rounded sig to start with, that'd be beans too.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 12, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Takasugi gif avatars (Gintama)


----------



## NW (Feb 12, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Goku avatars?


Re-requesting...


----------



## Aeon (Feb 12, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Takasugi gif avatars (Gintama)


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! Taking all of them.



Also requesting Link (Skyward Sword) gif set. Will rep and cred =p


----------



## Silver (Feb 12, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Re-requesting...


 


Hakan Erkan said:


> Quality Vegeta avatars please.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 12, 2013)

Any Aomine Daiki gif's? :33


----------



## Cromer (Feb 13, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Gonna put in a set request please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna re-request this please.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

X/1999 avatars, preferably Kamui, Arashi, and Subaru


----------



## Blunt (Feb 13, 2013)

starr said:


> X/1999 avatars, preferably Kamui, Arashi, and Subaru


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

those are awesome, thank u


----------



## Stannis (Feb 13, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Gonna re-request this please.


----------



## NW (Feb 13, 2013)

Silver said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 13, 2013)

Could I have some  Takami Minatsuki avas from Deadman Wonderland please!

Not the bat shit crazy face ones from liar flower, more of her badass fighting or cute ones with her short hair or later shoulder length please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 13, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Could I have some  Takami Minatsuki avas from Deadman Wonderland please!
> 
> Not the bat shit crazy face ones from liar flower, more of her badass fighting or cute ones with her short hair or later shoulder length please


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 13, 2013)

Ohh there all good thanks!!! 

Will rep ya when I can thank you!


----------



## Cromer (Feb 13, 2013)

Boshi said:


>



Thanks very much!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2013)

Curved corners please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 13, 2013)

Image is broken


----------



## Stannis (Feb 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Curved corners please


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 14, 2013)

Could I get this image re-sized to standard senior sig size please?


----------



## Stannis (Feb 14, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Could I get this image re-sized to standard senior sig size please?


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Zach (Feb 14, 2013)

Suzy(Miss A)?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Feb 14, 2013)

Any Caster Fate/Zero stocks/avatars ?


----------



## Silver (Feb 14, 2013)

Zach said:


> Suzy(Miss A)?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (Feb 14, 2013)

Necessary Evil said:


> Any Caster Fate/Zero stocks/avatars ?


 

other stocks


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 14, 2013)

Road to ninja / EMS 125X125 Sasuke Uchiha avatars, please? :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 14, 2013)

Zach said:


> Suzy(Miss A)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blunt (Feb 14, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Rtn/EMS 125X125 Sasuke Uchiha avatars, please? :33



What does Rtn stand for?


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 14, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> What does Rtn stand for?



Road to Ninja.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,hi,hi

can someone make a 150 x 150 ava from ?

thank you


----------



## Blunt (Feb 14, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Hi,hi,hi
> 
> can someone make a 150 x 150 ava from ?
> 
> thank you


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 14, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Road to ninja / EMS 125X125 Sasuke Uchiha avatars, please? :33



Re-requesting.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 14, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Re-requesting.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 14, 2013)

^Not what I had in mind but Thanks.


----------



## NW (Feb 14, 2013)

More Obito avatars?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 14, 2013)

charlotte free senior avatars, on the clock

green candy as reward


----------



## Silver (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Feb 15, 2013)

Can someone add dotted border line to my avatar?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks 

must spread


----------



## Hariti (Feb 15, 2013)

Impact said:


> Can someone add dotted border line to my avatar?


----------



## Impact (Feb 15, 2013)

Hariti said:


>



Perfect, thanks :33


----------



## Hariti (Feb 15, 2013)

Ryan Tedder avatars?


----------



## NW (Feb 15, 2013)

Fusion said:


> More Obito avatars?


*ahem*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

150x150, curved corners.



These two 150x150, too please.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> These two 150x150, too please.


----------



## Silver (Feb 15, 2013)

Hariti said:


> Ryan Tedder avatars?


 


Fusion said:


> More Obito avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2013)

could someone trans this and make it small like 350 or 300 height and colorized it please 



And a gif Ava out of these two pics with colorization and border like my current one. take out the kanji please



Thanks so much for who ever does this!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

Boshi, could you decrease the KB? It's not animated when I upload the avatar.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 15, 2013)

Badass vegeta avatars.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Boshi, could you decrease the KB? It's not animated when I upload the avatar.



I can but it will lose some quality.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

'Preciated. I'll rep soon.


----------



## NW (Feb 15, 2013)

Silver said:


>


Thanks. Have to spread.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 16, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Sunako (Feb 16, 2013)

150x150 please :3


----------



## Stannis (Feb 16, 2013)

Sunako said:


> 150x150 please :3


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 16, 2013)

i need an avy out of 

keep the border and the effects the same, thanks in advance


----------



## Stannis (Feb 16, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> i need an avy out of
> 
> keep the border and the effects the same, thanks in advance


----------



## NW (Feb 16, 2013)

Some Obito with mask ("Tobi") avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 16, 2013)

125X125 Goku/Gohan avatars?


----------



## JoJo (Feb 16, 2013)

resize to 150 x 150 please


----------



## Silver (Feb 16, 2013)

JoJo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Katsushiro-kun said:


> 125X125 Goku/Gohan avatars?


 


Fusion said:


> Some Obito with mask ("Tobi") avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Silver.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 16, 2013)

Can someone Re-size the first image in my signature to match sizes with the second image in my signature? 

Perhaps you could combine the 2 images into 1 image?


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 16, 2013)

Requesting Set

Avatar:


Signature:


Borders: Dotted.

Also add a light blue background on the Avatar to match the Signature if possible.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 16, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Can someone Re-size the first image in my signature to match sizes with the second image in my signature?
> 
> Perhaps you could combine the 2 images into 1 image?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 16, 2013)

hello

can someone make senior avas from  and 

thanks


----------



## Ghost (Feb 16, 2013)

Reiki said:


> hello
> 
> can someone make senior avas from  and
> 
> thanks







yeah noticed the file sizes. had to cut the one with massive file size to keep the quality.


----------



## NW (Feb 16, 2013)

Silver said:


>


Fuck you, you're too awesome! 

Need to rep you twice now.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2013)

You need to set it on the KB limit its on your edit avatar I believe. Otherwise it does not work.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 16, 2013)

Reiki said:


> hello
> 
> can someone make senior avas from  and
> 
> thanks




Can't get the first one below filesize limit without losing a lot of quality. Maybe someone else can try?


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

Castiel avatars


----------



## Stannis (Feb 16, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> could someone trans this and make it small like 350 or 300 height and colorized it please
> 
> 
> 
> ...











> and border like my current one.



Your current ava doesn't have borders. tell me if you want it dotted/black bordered etc..


----------



## ℛei (Feb 16, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> yeah noticed the file sizes. had to cut the one with massive file size to keep the quality.





Shαnks said:


> Can't get the first one below filesize limit without losing a lot of quality. Maybe someone else can try?



omfg thanks guys


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Your current ava doesn't have borders. tell me if you want it dotted/black bordered etc..



Damn lol I wanted it dotted with white borders ha like the other one I had before xD Dammit Reiki


----------



## Marcο (Feb 16, 2013)

starr said:


> Castiel avatars


----------



## Silver (Feb 16, 2013)

starr said:


> Castiel avatars


----------



## Stannis (Feb 16, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Damn lol I wanted it dotted with white borders ha like the other one I had before xD Dammit Reiki



 ?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2013)

Umm like this



But I'll be fine with no border! 

Thanks Boshi


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

*shanks* & *Silver*
thank u thank u so much!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2013)

150x150, one with curved corners, one without please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Ina-chanz (Feb 16, 2013)

150x150 please?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bellatrix Lestrange/Helena Bonham Carter avatars, 150 x 200

Please and thank you !!


----------



## Ina-chanz (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Ceria (Feb 16, 2013)

ane said:


> Bellatrix Lestrange/Helena Bonham Carter avatars, 150 x 200
> 
> Please and thank you !!


----------



## Blunt (Feb 16, 2013)

ane said:


> Bellatrix Lestrange/Helena Bonham Carter avatars, 150 x 200
> 
> Please and thank you !!


----------



## Silver (Feb 16, 2013)

ane said:


> Bellatrix Lestrange/Helena Bonham Carter avatars, 150 x 200
> 
> Please and thank you !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 16, 2013)

ane said:


> Bellatrix Lestrange/Helena Bonham Carter avatars, 150 x 200
> 
> Please and thank you !!





Your welcome, xInachanx.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

ummm Itachi avatars, manga only, plain & pre-edo tensei


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ceria said:


> http://i.imgur.com/oq5ksfC.png





White Silver King said:


> http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y540/WhiteSilverKing1/Requests/bel1.png   http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y540/WhiteSilverKing1/Requests/bel4.png[/IMG]


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 16, 2013)

starr said:


> ummm Itachi avatars, manga only, plain & pre-edo tensei








You're welcome, ane.


----------



## Silver (Feb 16, 2013)

starr said:


> ummm Itachi avatars, manga only, plain & pre-edo tensei


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


> .



they're stretched funny :S



Silver said:


>



ty


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2013)

ane said:


> Bellatrix Lestrange/Helena Bonham Carter avatars, 150 x 200
> 
> Please and thank you !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stannis (Feb 16, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Requesting Set
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...







Edit:sorry forgot to add the ava. Anyway the one Starr did is better than mine, won't post it .


----------



## Sablés (Feb 16, 2013)

Virgo Shaka ava pls, 150x150. :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Requesting Set
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



for the avatar this was the best I could do


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 16, 2013)

More Goku avys? :33


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 16, 2013)

starr said:


> for the avatar this was the best I could do



Perfect. :33


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2013)

Any BOSS MLK Jr. avys?


----------



## Marcο (Feb 17, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Any BOSS MLK Jr. avys?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Any BOSS MLK Jr. avys?



Possible sig?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2013)

^ .

will give gifs when i come off of 24


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 17, 2013)

misao said:


>



thanks        <3


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 17, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> More Goku avys? :33



Re-requesting.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 17, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Re-requesting.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 17, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>



Thanks but they're a bit stretched. 

Also, the gif KB is too big, could you fix it?


----------



## Balchenor (Feb 17, 2013)

Rerequesting; 
Any Girl of the Wild's avatars?
Specifically of Lee Mi Nam, and Jae-Gu, but all others are greatly appreciated too! I encourage not just one forumer to post an avatar, but more!


----------



## Austin (Feb 17, 2013)

can someone make this transparent?


----------



## Marcο (Feb 17, 2013)

Zelo said:


> can someone make this transparent?




Like this? :S


----------



## Austin (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks, mang.

I'll rep tonight, when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

150x150, one with curved corners, one without ples


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 17, 2013)

Gif avatar 

0:39 to 0:43 (to the glare)

make one or two with borders and one with none


----------



## Blunt (Feb 17, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Gif avatar
> 
> 0:39 to 0:43 (to the glare)
> 
> make one or two with borders and one with none


----------



## Blunt (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, one with curved corners, one without ples


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks, lemme spread right quick


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 17, 2013)

Any Ni No Kuni avatars (gifs or regular avatars).

Drippy or Oliver would be preferred.


----------



## Silver (Feb 17, 2013)

^


----------



## NW (Feb 18, 2013)

Three senior avys from the following stocks please.

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 18, 2013)

I posted the wrong stock for the last one. I edited in a higher quality version of it. Do you remind re-doing that one?

Taking the other two. Repped.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 18, 2013)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Riley F. (Feb 18, 2013)

Could someone render/make  image see through please?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)

So you want the guy himself to be transparent, not just the background?


----------



## Riley F. (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, just the guy by himself please.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 18, 2013)

Avy of my profile picture, but with a dotted border, WSK, pl0x.


----------



## Riley F. (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

150x150 pls


----------



## Imagine (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Feb 18, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Avy of my profile picture, but with a dotted border, WSK, pl0x.



​
Rep if taking, please 



Stunna said:


> 150x150 pls



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Could you crop it so it's not stretched?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could you crop it so it's not stretched?





This better?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Love it; cheers.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 18, 2013)

SSj1/2 Goku avatars and if there are gifs, make them under 100KB please?


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2013)

re-size this into a senior avatar
no borders


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)

starr said:


> re-size this into a senior avatar
> no borders


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2013)

sankyu                 .


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)

hwelcum         .


----------



## NW (Feb 18, 2013)

Senior ava with neatly rounded edges please.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 18, 2013)

^ Thanks. Need to spread before repping you.


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2013)

make this a bit smaller plz


----------



## Blunt (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2013)

raaaawr, thanks homie


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 19, 2013)

First time I make request. But some Orochimaru avatars? Thanks


----------



## Momoko (Feb 19, 2013)

Marina and The Diamonds GIF Avatars? Or Sigz Please! //???


----------



## Silver (Feb 19, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> First time I make request. But some Orochimaru avatars? Thanks


 



Momoko said:


> Marina and The Diamonds GIF Avatars? Or Sigz Please! //???


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

An ava with rounded borders please, thank you.


----------



## Silver (Feb 19, 2013)

Hows this


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Silver said:


> Hows this



Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

Transparency please(too hard for me with all these white spots)


----------



## Imagine (Feb 19, 2013)

150x150 one with a black thin border, and one without please.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


> 150x150 one with a black thin border, and one without please.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 19, 2013)

Need to spread.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 19, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Transparency please(too hard for me with all these white spots)


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2013)

Bakura (yugioh) avatars


----------



## Blunt (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Transparent senior ava with a black border.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Stannis (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Transparent senior ava with a black border.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

^ Thanks, lol

Here's some rep.


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2013)

one more request for the day 

Blake Anderson avatars (gifs, etc) from Workaholics


----------



## Silver (Feb 19, 2013)

^


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2013)

fuck yes! thankuthanku


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

ty as always :33


----------



## Fear (Feb 20, 2013)

Tobirama manga avatars


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Madara junior sized avatars?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 20, 2013)

inFAMOUS said:


> Tobirama manga avatars

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

sig outta


----------



## Blunt (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Madara junior sized avatars?



Re-requesting.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2013)

Takatsuki Yoshino from Wandering Son!!!!!! (yes she is a he and I'm obsessed with him.)


----------



## Stannis (Feb 20, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Takatsuki Yoshino from Wandering Son!!!!!! (yes she is a he and I'm obsessed with him.)


----------



## Morphine (Feb 20, 2013)

jared padalecki avas please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 20, 2013)

Morphine said:


> jared padalecki avas please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2013)

can someone make this senior size for avatar, please?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2013)

repped.+10


----------



## JoJo (Feb 21, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Re-requesting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2013)

can anyone make my avy transparent...I forgot to ask for that. Thank you.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 21, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> can anyone make my avy transparent...I forgot to ask for that. Thank you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks. rep+10


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

Aizen with glasses or without. Please!


----------



## Rosi (Feb 21, 2013)

Can anyone put black border on these two avas?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

edit. added thinner border versions


----------



## Rosi (Feb 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ty        :33


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Impact (Feb 21, 2013)

Can someone make me a sig out of this?

*Spoiler*: __ 








Only the top panel

And a senior avatar of the face second before the last panel on this page.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Feb 21, 2013)

hi someone plz make a senior ava from 

Thanks


----------



## Silver (Feb 21, 2013)

^


----------



## ℛei (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Feb 21, 2013)

Post TS Luffy avis, please :]


----------



## Silver (Feb 21, 2013)

Impact said:


> Can someone make me a sig out of this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The avi needs to be stretched if you try to make it full senior size, since the height is much greater than the width, either that or you lose a lot of the face.


----------



## Tray (Feb 21, 2013)

Senior avatar for  

no special effects, just with dotted border


----------



## Impact (Feb 21, 2013)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks silver 

The avatars still looks awesome 

Repping you twice for this


----------



## Silver (Feb 21, 2013)

Np man


MiamiCity15 said:


> Post TS Luffy avis, please :]


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 21, 2013)

An avy with white borders, effects are appreciated :33


----------



## Silver (Feb 21, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Senior avatar for
> 
> no special effects, just with dotted border







Moon~ said:


> An avy with white borders, effects are appreciated :33


 

these okay?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 21, 2013)

^Ah, yes! Thanks a lot


----------



## Zeno (Feb 21, 2013)

I can has dotted borders around this avi of mine? Thanks.


----------



## Silver (Feb 21, 2013)

^


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Senior avy from the following stock.

[sp][/sp]

I'd like it to have a dashed border and if possible, to have a "shaking" effect like the one in the following image.

[sp][/sp]

Thanks.


----------



## Lindsay (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone have spare avatars and/or signatures of Motoko Kusanagi from Ghost in the Shell?


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

re-size to senior avatar?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2013)

Takatsuki Yoshino or Chiba Saori avas!! ohh and takatsuki x chiba avas!


----------



## Silver (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior avy from the following stock.
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...



Is this okay?


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

awwwwesome


----------



## Blunt (Feb 21, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Takatsuki Yoshino or Chiba Saori avas!! ohh and takatsuki x chiba avas!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Silver said:


> Is this okay?


Yes, it's excellent!

24ed right now so I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 21, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Takatsuki Yoshino or Chiba Saori avas!! ohh and takatsuki x chiba avas!


----------



## Silver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> Does anyone have spare avatars and/or signatures of Motoko Kusanagi from Ghost in the Shell?


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 22, 2013)

Could I just get a senior size avatar of around his head?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Palpatine (Feb 22, 2013)

Whoah, that was fast. Thanks 

Also, I gotta spread before I can rep you again.


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2013)

re-sizes pleeease


----------



## rice (Feb 22, 2013)

starr said:


> re-sizes pleeease



i assume you wanted avas? 


​


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2013)

yes, thank u :33

I'm 24'd  rep u later :3


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Silver (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2013)

Some boss Vegeta or Goku avatars please.


----------



## Balchenor (Feb 23, 2013)

2nd time requesting Jae-Gu/Girl of the Wild's avatars.


----------



## santanico (Feb 23, 2013)

Kabuchimaru avatars


----------



## Blunt (Feb 23, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> 2nd time requesting Jae-Gu/Girl of the Wild's avatars.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 23, 2013)

starr said:


> Kabuchimaru avatars

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2013)

thanks brah


----------



## Blunt (Feb 24, 2013)

De nada, braha


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2013)

oh oh! this too avatar size


----------



## Marcο (Feb 24, 2013)

starr said:


> oh oh! this too avatar size


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Feb 24, 2013)

Silver said:


> Np man



Thanks a lot. I'll take this one!


----------



## Impact (Feb 24, 2013)

Can someone add a border line to my avatar?


----------



## Balchenor (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## G (Feb 24, 2013)

Avys of Green Lantern from Injustice?


----------



## Shaz (Feb 24, 2013)

Impact said:


> Can someone add a border line to my avatar?



This good?


----------



## Impact (Feb 24, 2013)

Shaz said:


> This good?



Looks awesome, thanks!


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 24, 2013)

*Requesting Set.*
*Dotted Borders.*
*Dark/Black background added to the avatar to match the signature if possible.Avatar cropped for his face. Current Avatar is an example.

Will rep.
*
Avatar 


Signature


----------



## Shaz (Feb 24, 2013)

Nightwing avatars, 150x200 please.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Voirvall (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola, friends. I want to see Luke Cage avatars. Thank you for making some for me!

I will +rep all who do.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Shaz (Feb 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay since there's a lot of requests and nobody else seems to be around, I'm gonna take the easiest ones first and go from there. So if I do a later request before yours, I'm not ignoring you, just give me a couple minutes and I'll get to yours.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 24, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> *Requesting Set.*
> *Dotted Borders.*
> *Dark/Black background added to the avatar to match the signature if possible.Avatar cropped for his face. Current Avatar is an example.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunt (Feb 24, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Nightwing avatars, 150x200 please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 24, 2013)

G said:


> Avys of Green Lantern from Injustice?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 24, 2013)

Sig trans please:


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Feb 24, 2013)

Quality Piccolo avatars please :33


----------



## Impact (Feb 25, 2013)

Add borders to these avatar anything that fit them

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stannis (Feb 25, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Sig trans please:



​


----------



## Stannis (Feb 25, 2013)

Impact said:


> Add borders to these avatar anything that fit them
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Feb 25, 2013)

hi :33

can i have Shinya/Shogo(psycho pass ) avas/sigs ?

thanks


----------



## Impact (Feb 25, 2013)

Boshi said:


>



Thanks man, they looks great.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 25, 2013)

avatar without the writing please
just crop lana


----------



## Silver (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Ghost (Feb 25, 2013)

Morphine said:


> avatar without the writing please
> just crop lana


----------



## Silver (Feb 25, 2013)

Reiki said:


> hi :33
> 
> can i have Shinya/Shogo(psycho pass ) avas/sigs ?
> 
> thanks


----------



## ℛei (Feb 25, 2013)

Silver said:


>



THANK YOU <333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 25, 2013)

Im looking for some Sasuke Avatar's 150x200 & 150x150

thanks.


----------



## NW (Feb 25, 2013)

Senior ava please.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 25, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior ava please.



~


----------



## NW (Feb 25, 2013)

Taking the second one. Repped.


----------



## Tray (Feb 25, 2013)

Avatar for 

+ dotted borders


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Avatar for
> 
> + dotted borders


----------



## Tray (Feb 25, 2013)

ty


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 25, 2013)

Georges St-Pierre avatars


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Georges St-Pierre avatars


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 25, 2013)

Char Aznable/Amuro Ray senior avas please?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 25, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Georges St-Pierre avatars


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 25, 2013)

You guys are fucking awesome.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 26, 2013)

Vegeta and Goku avatars?
150x200



Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2013)

re-size to senior avatar



this one to senior and 150x200 please


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

starr said:


> re-size to senior avatar
> 
> 
> 
> this one to senior and 150x200 please


----------



## Imagine (Feb 26, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Vegeta and Goku avatars?
> 150x200
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2013)

Jak said:


>



ty                            !


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

transparent please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

Need to spread.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 26, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> Char Aznable/Amuro Ray senior avas please?



Please, someone?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 26, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> Please, someone?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2013)

Aaron Tveit, Lea Salonga,  or basically anything Enjolras or Eponine (fanart is fine too there are some pretty ones of the two individually.)

sigs or avas


----------



## Blunt (Feb 26, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Aaron Tveit, Lea Salonga,  or basically anything Enjolras or Eponine (fanart is fine too there are some pretty ones of the two individually.)
> 
> sigs or avas


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2013)

AARRRRROOOOOOOOOON 

I love you all!!!!

though that Eponine is Samantha Barks not Lea! Though its alright thank you!!!!

DO YOU HEAR THE PEOPLE SING!!!!!!!!!!!

24d dammit!


----------



## G (Feb 27, 2013)

transparent set outta this:


----------



## Stannis (Feb 27, 2013)

G said:


> transparent set outta this:







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Feb 27, 2013)

Can I have Loras,Renly(from Game of Thrones) gif avis,please and thanks


----------



## ℛei (Feb 27, 2013)

^ thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 27, 2013)

Anybody got a 150x200 avatar of Isshin?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anybody got a 150x200 avatar of Isshin?



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anybody got a 150x200 avatar of Isshin?



Borders, rounded corners, etc can be added to all of them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 27, 2013)

They're all beautiful, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2013)

senior avatar re-size


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2013)

starr said:


> senior avatar re-size


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 27, 2013)

Imagine said:


>


Thank you very much. +rep


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

yu yu hakusho sigs?


----------



## Shaz (Feb 27, 2013)

Minato Namikaze avatars, 150x200

Thanks.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 27, 2013)

Quality-Hisoka (Hunter x Hunter) avatars


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> yu yu hakusho sigs?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you, rep for you.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Minato Namikaze avatars, 150x200
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Quality-Hisoka (Hunter x Hunter) avatars

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2013)

150x150


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2013)

Any BOSS Cornell West avys?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 28, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Any BOSS Cornell West avys?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ℛei (Feb 28, 2013)

Dean Winchester gif avas from the lastest SPN episode please ;______;


----------



## Silver (Feb 28, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Dean Winchester gif avas from the lastest SPN episode please ;______;


 

ep 16 right


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 28, 2013)

Alibaba (Magi) please :33


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 28, 2013)

125X125 Pre timeskip Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 28, 2013)

Sasori avatars.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Any quality Johan Liebert signatures from Urasawa's Monster? 

edit: To be more specific;

An avatar for this:



And a sig for this (of his face):


----------



## ℛei (Feb 28, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>





Silver said:


> ep 16 right



thanks guys <333333333333 must spread to rep you ;_____;


----------



## Impact (Feb 28, 2013)

Can someone make me avatar from the last panel  senior size or 170x170 if possible 



And a sig from the 4th panel


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Feb 28, 2013)

Impact said:


> Can someone make me avatar from the last panel  senior size or 170x170 if possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Alibaba (Magi) please :33








Katsushiro-kun said:


> 125X125 Pre timeskip Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 28, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Sasori avatars.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Edited my request



Aeiou said:


> Any quality Johan Liebert signatures from Urasawa's Monster?
> 
> edit: To be more specific;
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver (Feb 28, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Alibaba (Magi) please :33


 


Aeiou said:


> Any quality Johan Liebert signatures from Urasawa's Monster?


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2013)

can someone please get rid of the background and re-size to 400 x 281


----------



## Blunt (Feb 28, 2013)

That is beyond my level of skill


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2013)

phooey, well, if anyone else wants to take a stab at it please do so


----------



## Impact (Feb 28, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Awesome  

thanks bro


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2013)

can someone crop and re-size to senior avatar?

just her face please


----------



## Silver (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2013)

excellent, thank u


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 28, 2013)

Gannicus avatars and sigs


----------



## DookieMonster (Feb 28, 2013)

Korra [Legend of Korra: Avatar] Set or Avatars would be very appreciated.


----------



## KohZa (Feb 28, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Gannicus avatars and sigs


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 28, 2013)

Sayaka said:


>



Thanks Sayaka.


----------



## NW (Feb 28, 2013)

Senior avatar with dotted border of this

[sp][/sp]

And senior sig with dotted border of this

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Stannis (Feb 28, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior avatar with dotted border of this
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2013)

Silver said:


>



I edited my request but these are also nice.

Taking the 2nd and 4th. Thanks, repped. 

edit: Could I get a resize for the second one to be a little smaller?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 28, 2013)

KohZa said:


>



thanks KohZa

have any from war of the damned or gifs?


----------



## NW (Feb 28, 2013)

@Boshi

Thanks. Repped. s


----------



## Silver (Feb 28, 2013)

DookieMonster said:


> Korra [Legend of Korra: Avatar] Set or Avatars would be very appreciated.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2013)

gravity falls avatars Mabel and/or Dipper


----------



## Blunt (Mar 1, 2013)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2013)

yay                                !


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 1, 2013)

Sayaka said:


>





Silver said:


>



Amazing, thank you! pek


----------



## emili (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmm... Something that I can put in the frontpage of Orochimaru FC, please?


----------



## Impact (Mar 1, 2013)

Any junior size Sir crocodile avatars?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 1, 2013)

Impact said:


> Any junior size Sir crocodile avatars?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Impact (Mar 1, 2013)

Imagine said:


>




Thanks man, gotta spread.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 1, 2013)

Dotted border please :33


----------



## Blunt (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Rosi (Mar 1, 2013)

ty


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2013)

make me a neat profile pic

 comes with green candy, no van attached 

it's from the good of my heart


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

Trinity said:


> make me a neat profile pic
> 
> comes with green candy, no van attached
> 
> it's from the good of my heart



​


----------



## Impact (Mar 1, 2013)

Dotted borders please


----------



## Bonly (Mar 1, 2013)

Any sets for Tommy as the green or white ranger from mighty morphin power rangers?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

150x139, please.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 1, 2013)

139? What's it for?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 1, 2013)

Impact said:


> Dotted borders please


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​
Rep if taking, please



Blunt said:


> 139? What's it for?



I'm guessing that he wants to use them as an avatar, but that he doesn't want them to stretch by making the height 150 pixels (as that is more than the 139 pixels it already is).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

Could you crop instead so it isn't "squeezed" like that?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 1, 2013)

Had to cut some of the frames out, these were pretty big files.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could you crop instead so it isn't "squeezed" like that?



Sure, here:

​


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. I need to spread to rape you Blunt.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks to you too. Need to spread.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Thanks to both of you. I need to spread *to rape you* Blunt.



            .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

Talk about a Freudian slip.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 1, 2013)

Some Zoro avatars please.


----------



## Impact (Mar 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



Can't see the images????


----------



## Blunt (Mar 1, 2013)

They show up fine for me, but I'll upload them to Imgur. One sec.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

150x150, please.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

Could you crop?

ck

I need these too


----------



## Silver (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Mar 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> They show up fine for me, but I'll upload them to Imgur. One sec.



See them now, thanks


----------



## Silver (Mar 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I need these too


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

I owe you one, mate.


----------



## emili (Mar 1, 2013)

Dotted border, please. Thanks =)


----------



## Silver (Mar 1, 2013)

^


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 1, 2013)

Curse Seal 1 Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Karyuu (Mar 2, 2013)

Any ogami rei (code breaker) 150x200 avatars? please.


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 



An Eye for an Eye, a Tooth for a Tooth, and Evil for Evil.​
*?? Basic Information ??**Name:* Ōgami Rei - 大神零
*Nickname:* Code Breaker 06 | No. 06 | Blue Flame
*Gender:* Male ♂
*Age:* Seventeen- 17
*Clan:*

*Looks:* Rei has short dark blue hair with his bangs swept to the side of his face. He has blue eyes that are normally half closed; when they are fully open, it usually means he is hiding behind his mask, because he never shows his emotions unless it is truly necessary that is when he puts his "mask" on. He wears a completely plain black suit, and under that which consists of a white T-shirt, and a  black long sleeved jacket, and black slacks over his original clothes. In addition, he wears a ring on his left thumb to control his chakra to surpress it, and a glove over the same hand to further restrict himself. When he was first seen, he wore a black long rain coat instead of his jacket. 

[glow="blue"][/glow]​
*Personality:* 

. . .. . .​*?? Village Info. ??* *Village of Birth:* 
*Village of Alliance:*​[img2=right][/img2]
*?? Rank//Chakra Info. ??**Ninja Rank:* Unofficial sage 
*Specialty:* 
*Elements:*
 Katon - Mastered
 Suiton - Mastered
 Raiton - Mastered
 Fūton - Mastered
 Doton - Mastered
 Ranton - Mastered
 Ameton - Mastered
*Your ninjutsu:*
 Ninjutsu - Mastered
 Genjutsu - Mastered
 Taijutsu - Mastered
 Kenjutsu - Mastered
 K' Tai - In Progress
 Kuchiyose - Griffins

*?? Background Info. ??*
[glow="blue"][/glow]​
*History:* ​*?? Other ??* 
Equipment; Ichigo carries around a customized katana, which a long sword which was given to him by his old man, he carries it on his back being a long sword, with its sheath tucked inside his shoulder sash belt, which crosses his chest area. The weapon is quite complex in appearance, sporting a tsuba which is more curved and jagged than regular tsuba's, Its shape is vaguely reminiscent of a four-leaf clover, and the hilt in the midlde, wrapped in a traditional, black tsuka-ito, wrappped with red strings which seems to get thinner near its pommel, the appearance is quite distracting, with the sheat being also black as the blade itself. The sword has a chain which is allways attached to both the base of the sword's hilt and to Ichigo's glove, forming a wide loop, the sword is completely black. 

Elemental Affinity; Ichigo is very adept in the use of his Kekkei Genkai storm release and water related techniques being raised in Kumogakure's high mountains and it is his main specialty, having trained in it with his father which is also his mentor he can perform all Gale techniques with a single handseal. His second affinity is Rain, he's also able to perform all Rain techniques faster than Amegakure shinobi. 

Taijutsu; Ichigo possesses enhanced Reflexes, having been capable of grabbing an arrow which was flying towards his partner in midair even while seated, something which greatly surprised the archer who shot it, and not to mention Isshin Kurosaki. That only being his reflexes, also being a taijutsu specialist his abilities made him well suited for close-range combat fighting, demonstrating tremendous taijutsu skills combined with equally impressive speed, agility, and dexterity. Ichigo also possesses immense strength, enough to kill a full grown man in a single blow, on the forehead.

Anbu Mask; Ichigo also has a Anbu mask, which isn't the regular type which you would often find on other Anbu ninja's. This mask is quite unique, for it does not have a opening for breathing, It is completely closed only leaving the sight area open as shown in link below. It's appearance is quite simple, it has two stripes running down in a vertical manner from the eyes which are black, and it conects with Ichigo's weird necklace. This mask is made out of a special material which allows the user to breathe throught it, and it also has gagles. Design to keep as much as possible light out, of the user' sight, as a counter for blinding techniques, such as flash bombs etc.  

*Picture:*[glow="blue"][/glow]​
*Theme Song and Background Music:*
​*??Battles ??* 
*Won:* 1  
*Lost:* 100​[/FONT


----------



## Voirvall (Mar 2, 2013)

Requesting kakashi x sakura avatars


----------



## KohZa (Mar 2, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Curse Seal 1 Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 2, 2013)

KohZa said:


>



Thanks man.


----------



## G (Mar 2, 2013)

Tenten avys plz


----------



## ℛei (Mar 2, 2013)

ohai,can someone make a senior set from  stock with dotted borders,pretty please? Thanks


----------



## Imagine (Mar 2, 2013)

G said:


> Tenten avys plz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stannis (Mar 2, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ohai,can someone make a senior set from  stock with dotted borders,pretty please? Thanks


----------



## ℛei (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks 

can I also have a sig?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 2, 2013)

Fire Emblem Awakening sets, please.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2013)

Can someone add dotted borders on my set?


----------



## NW (Mar 2, 2013)

Transparencies of these two images, please.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 2, 2013)

Reiki said:


> thanks
> 
> can I also have a sig?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 2, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Transparencies of these two images, please.


----------



## NW (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks. 

Need to spread.


----------



## Riley F. (Mar 2, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Can someone add dotted borders on my set?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stannis (Mar 2, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Can someone add dotted borders on my set?


----------



## Annabella (Mar 2, 2013)

Can anyone help me make a senior sig out of this please :33



I would like it to be the same as my current one (transparent background and without the pink shadow) but I'm a senior member now so it can be bigger, 550x500.

+reps to anyone that helps of course


----------



## Stannis (Mar 2, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> Can anyone help me make a senior sig out of this please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ℛei (Mar 2, 2013)

Boshi said:


>



thanks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2013)

Riley F. said:


> *Spoiler*: __


repped you


Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I'll have to spread. And I'll take it.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you Boshi! 
 +reps it's perfect


----------



## Voirvall (Mar 2, 2013)

Where is this from? No need to do my request so soon btw


----------



## KohZa (Mar 2, 2013)

Voirvall said:


> Requesting kakashi x sakura avatars


 





Voirvall said:


> Where is this from? No need to do my request so soon btw


its from Magi:the labyrinth of magic.


----------



## Voirvall (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks
sorry if i sounded sarcastic, i was trying to be sincere xD
+rep


----------



## Revolution (Mar 2, 2013)

Little Sasuke on Itachi's shoulders


----------



## Austin (Mar 3, 2013)

Can someone make a transparency out of these two?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

Zelo said:


> Can someone make a transparency out of these two?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 3, 2013)

A set with dotted borders please, thanks by now!


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 3, 2013)

Can I get an avy of JoJo from this spread?


150x150 please.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> A set with dotted borders please, thanks by now!


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Can I get an avy of JoJo from this spread?
> 
> 
> 150x150 please.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 3, 2013)

Boshi said:


>



Can you make sig a bit smaller please? I don't want to get sig ban again.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd like to have a senior set out of  pic. With dotted border.

ty :33


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Can you make sig a bit smaller please? I don't want to get sig ban again.



It was within senior limit, you didn't specify. 




If you want a specific size please put it in the request  .


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I'd like to have a senior set out of  pic. With dotted border.
> 
> ty :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 3, 2013)

Boshi said:


> It was within senior limit, you didn't specify.
> 
> editing..
> 
> If you want a specific size please put it in the request  .



Sorry about that, since I wear text, it streches the allowed sig limit. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rosi (Mar 3, 2013)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Magnificent, thanks 

Can you make two more dotted avas with Hashirama and Madara, as I haven't yet decided which one to wear 

Much appreciated :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2013)

Passion Pit (band) avatars, gifs if you have 'em


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Sorry about that, since I wear text, it streches the allowed sig limit.
> 
> Thanks a lot!




No problem.




Rosi said:


> Magnificent, thanks
> 
> Can you make two more dotted avas with Hashirama and Madara, as I haven't yet decided which one to wear
> 
> Much appreciated :33


----------



## Rosi (Mar 3, 2013)

Boshi said:


>



Ty      :33


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 3, 2013)

>Shunsui (Bleach) manga avatars
>sexy-female manga avatars

for future use

thanks in advance


----------



## Marcο (Mar 3, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> >Shunsui (Bleach) manga avatars


----------



## Blunt (Mar 3, 2013)

starr said:


> Passion Pit (band) avatars, gifs if you have 'em


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> >Shunsui (Bleach) manga avatars
> >sexy-female manga avatars
> 
> for future use
> ...


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



yes omg 

gotta spread first


----------



## Shaz (Mar 3, 2013)

Kamina avatars


----------



## Blunt (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Santoryu (Mar 3, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>





Boshi said:


>



cheers guys; sadly i'm 24'd at the moment.

and someone complete this request, please



> >sexy-female manga avatars
> 
> for future use



i promise to smother you in santoryu-style reps


----------



## Blunt (Mar 3, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> cheers guys; sadly i'm 24'd at the moment.
> 
> and someone complete this request, please
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shaz (Mar 3, 2013)

cheers blunt, I'll have to spread.


Also while I'm here, any young justice nightwing gifs (as avatars)?



thanks.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2013)

150x150, please.


----------



## Vash (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Silver (Mar 3, 2013)

Shaz said:


> cheers blunt, I'll have to spread.
> 
> 
> Also while I'm here, any young justice nightwing gifs (as avatars)?
> ...


 

not many around =/


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 4, 2013)

Rounded border please!  Much thanks!


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> Rounded border please!  Much thanks!


----------



## G (Mar 4, 2013)

Avys of James from Hadouken! plz


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2013)

G said:


> Avys of James from Hadouken! plz


----------



## Rosi (Mar 4, 2013)

Dotted border on both please


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stannis (Mar 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Dotted border on both please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosi (Mar 4, 2013)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks as always 

Gotta spread a bit before repping you again.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 4, 2013)

senior avy gif resize

; the bunny
; the boy
; make it slower

thanks in advance


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> senior avy gif resize
> 
> ; the bunny
> ; the boy
> ...


 

Had to cut some frames for the first one.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 4, 2013)

Imagine said:


> *Had to cut some frames for the first one*.



shame, but we're cool.. thanks a bunch 

btw the third is still a bit fast, could you make it slower


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> shame, but we're cool.. thanks a bunch
> 
> btw the third is still a bit fast, could you make it slower


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 4, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



 perfect, appreciate the effort


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 4, 2013)

125X125 Sakura Haruno avatars?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 4, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> 125X125 Sakura Haruno avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 4, 2013)

Wasn't there another avatar that you posted with this? ^_^'

Thanks still.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 4, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Wasn't there another avatar that you posted with this? ^_^'
> 
> Thanks still.


yes, there was, wasn't sure if you'd mind the terrible quality of it

 quickly re-did it - here


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks.. . And Would've prefered HQ but oh well.


----------



## Tray (Mar 4, 2013)

Avatar for 

150 x 150

dotted border


----------



## Stannis (Mar 4, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Avatar for
> 
> 150 x 150
> 
> dotted border


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 4, 2013)

gannicus avatars from last episode of Spartacus war of damned ?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 5, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> gannicus avatars from last episode of Spartacus war of damned ?



I'm not so sure these are from the latest episode (5)? But I cut a few of these in case you want them.  You didn't specify if you wanted gif or still-image, so. n__n


----------



## ℛei (Mar 5, 2013)

Cersei gif avas(Game of Thrones) please


----------



## Blunt (Mar 5, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Cersei gif avas(Game of Thrones) please

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll take this one; will rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 5, 2013)

More HQ Sakura Haruno avatars?


----------



## KohZa (Mar 5, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> More HQ Sakura Haruno avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 5, 2013)

KohZa said:


>


ehhh thanks.


----------



## Metaro (Mar 5, 2013)

150x150 cool avys with dotted borders of Madara Uchiha preferably from Manga panels.
Thanks in adavance .


----------



## Daxter (Mar 5, 2013)

Metaro said:


> 150x150 cool avys with dotted borders of Madara Uchiha preferably from Manga panels.
> Thanks in adavance .



I dunno if these are to your liking but I made this for you. I hope they are good enough.  Ofc if someone made better ones use that one~ (or if you want another panel let me know~)



Edit; ah fixed~


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Stannis (Mar 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 5, 2013)

Metaro said:


> 150x150 cool avys with dotted borders of Madara Uchiha preferably from Manga panels.
> Thanks in adavance .


----------



## Blunt (Mar 5, 2013)

Edit: Well damn.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 5, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'm not so sure these are from the latest episode (5)? But I cut a few of these in case you want them.  You didn't specify if you wanted gif or still-image, so. n__n



Gratitudes .


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 please



Here



Did I do it right?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 5, 2013)

Any chance of reduce these to 100KB?


----------



## ℛei (Mar 6, 2013)

Blunt said:


>


thank you <33333


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 6, 2013)

125x125 Ava(s) - Stannis Baratheon or Baratheon sigil themed [Game of Thrones]


Much thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 6, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> 125x125 Ava(s) - Stannis Baratheon or Baratheon sigil themed [Game of Thrones]
> 
> 
> Much thanks.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 6, 2013)

Needs to be under 100KB?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 6, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> Needs to be under 100KB?


----------



## Metaro (Mar 6, 2013)

Trinity said:


>





Daxter said:


> I dunno if these are to your liking but I made this for you. I hope they are good enough.  Ofc if someone made better ones use that one~ (or if you want another panel let me know~)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; ah fixed~



Thank you both ;~;.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

150x150 please. Please make sure the file size is small enough to use.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

150x150 pleas


----------



## Blunt (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Marcο (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 pleas


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 7, 2013)

Can I get these in ava size?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 7, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Can I get these in ava size?


----------



## Silver (Mar 7, 2013)

'd


----------



## Imagine (Mar 7, 2013)

150x150 Deadpool avys please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 7, 2013)

Silver said:


> 'd






You are both awesome


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2013)

set please, anyone :33



cropped avatar of Ichigo

sig of just Rukia

rep will be given ofc 

ano


----------



## Imagine (Mar 7, 2013)

starr said:


> set please, anyone :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks you guys pek


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Imagine (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

The memory size is too big...


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2013)

Can I delete any of the frames? You're going to lose *significant* quality if I keep all of them.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

I sorta need all of 'em. :sweat


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2013)

This is the best I could do with keeping all the frames:



I cut the first frames out of this one for higher quality.



Maybe someone else knows some tricks I don't.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

Need to spread.

Can't use yours, Boshi. The memory size is too large...............


----------



## Stannis (Mar 7, 2013)

The second one was the best I could do within the limit size. it's 339.95 KB it should work


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll give it a whirl, thanks.


----------



## Impact (Mar 7, 2013)

150x150?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 7, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> 150x150?


----------



## Impact (Mar 7, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks man


----------



## Revolution (Mar 8, 2013)

1080p  2:03-2:05  close up of Sasuke's face smiling and talking Slowed WAY DOWN


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2013)

Becky G avatars???


----------



## Imagine (Mar 8, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> 1080p  2:03-2:05  close up of Sasuke's face smiling and talking Slowed WAY DOWN


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 8, 2013)

Ren Hakuryuu (Magi) avatar/sig/set etc please? :33


----------



## Voirvall (Mar 8, 2013)

other req was deleted

requesting Ashley Tisdale avatars


----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Ren Hakuryuu (Magi) avatar/sig/set etc please?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2013)

starr said:


> Becky G avatars???

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2013)

Voirvall said:


> other req was deleted
> 
> requesting Ashley Tisdale avatars

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Voirvall (Mar 8, 2013)

yo, I like, luv u
+repped


----------



## Impact (Mar 8, 2013)

Can someone make me a sig from the top panel and an avatar from fourth one

*Spoiler*: __ 








Dotted borders also!


----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2013)

The fourth panel is the slanted picture of Mavis, it isn't 150 pxs wide so it's going to be small.

Though, I'm pretty sure you want the ava of Sting hugging Lector. Is that right?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



Simply awesome, thank you!


----------



## Impact (Mar 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The fourth panel is the slanted picture of Mavis, it isn't 150 pxs wide so it's going to be small.
> 
> Though, I'm pretty sure you want the ava of Sting hugging Lector. Is that right?



Yep, thanks blunt I own you a rep+


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


>




taking these, thanks


----------



## Voirvall (Mar 8, 2013)

White Collar [tv show]
Matt Bomer/Neal Caffrey avatars! Willing to rep you nicely ;]


----------



## NW (Mar 8, 2013)

Senior set from the following two stocks (first stock as ava and second as sig) both with dotted border.

[sp=Nardo 623 spoilerz]

[/sp]


----------



## Imagine (Mar 8, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior set from the following two stocks (first stock as ava and second as sig) both with dotted border.
> 
> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NW (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks. 

You should probably spoiler tag those though. They're spoilers for the newest Naruto chap.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 9, 2013)

set of the Zephyranthes Gundam from 0083 Stardust Memory please?


----------



## Bonly (Mar 9, 2013)

When Minato hits Obito, can someone change the color to red and have the words "Negged" pop up? And if not to much trouble could someone do the same but when Obito is hit, change the color to green and have the "+repped" pop up?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 9, 2013)

Bonly said:


> When Minato hits Obito, can someone change the color to red and have the words "Negged" pop up? And if not to much trouble could someone do the same but when Obito is hit, change the color to green and have the "+repped" pop up?



You might try asking Aeon or Scizor. Localizing the color change to a specific area is way beyond my ability with such undefined graphics.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 9, 2013)

Blunt said:


> You might try asking Aeon or Scizor. Localizing the color change to a specific area is way beyond my ability with such undefined graphics.



Alright, thanks and gotta say, I love that that avatar


----------



## ℛei (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi 

can someone make a trans set from this gif ?thanks <3


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2013)

one-fitty by one-fitty ples


----------



## Blunt (Mar 9, 2013)

Slightly slowed down version:


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 9, 2013)

Can I get a copy of this image with the white sections on the top and bottom removed, please? Thank you.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 9, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Can I get a copy of this image with the white sections on the top and bottom removed, please? Thank you.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

150x150 trans of this  please.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> 150x150 trans of this  please.


----------



## Shaz (Mar 10, 2013)

Bonly said:


> When Minato hits Obito, can someone change the color to red and have the words "Negged" pop up? And if not to much trouble could someone do the same but when Obito is hit, change the color to green and have the "+repped" pop up?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I forgot to add the +, but I hope this is okay.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, hombre.


----------



## G (Mar 10, 2013)

150x150 avy with black and white borders


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2013)

G said:


> 150x150 avy with black and white borders



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Bonly (Mar 10, 2013)

Shaz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add the +, but I hope this is okay.



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 10, 2013)

Can someone make a senior, dotted sig out of  with some decent, but subtle effects?

Thanks.


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 10, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> set of the Zephyranthes Gundam from 0083 Stardust Memory please?



anyone, please?


----------



## Jabba (Mar 10, 2013)

Can somebody make a GIF file for this video? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwtJKDOU4A4[/YOUTUBE]

From 3: 33 to 3:37, please. 

Also for this one, if possible: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu3vkTa0sy0[/YOUTUBE]

1:57 to 2:02.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Can somebody make a GIF file for this video?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwtJKDOU4A4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 10, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Much appreciated.



Imagine said:


>



Do you mind re-sizing the Devastating Stereo GIF? It's too big to be my avatar.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Do you mind re-sizing the Devastating Stereo GIF? It's too big to be my avatar.


I'll have to cut a lot of frames from it because it's too big.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 10, 2013)

Imagine said:


> I'll have to cut a lot of frames from it because it's too big.



Never mind. Don't worry about it.

By chance, do you guys know how to center an image?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 10, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Never mind. Don't worry about it.
> 
> By chance, do you guys know how to center an image?




*Spoiler*: __ 





Replace X with the image link


----------



## Jabba (Mar 10, 2013)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know the Center tag could work on images. Thanks for clearing it up.

One more GIF, if possible.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b7jQ5Pl7SE[/YOUTUBE]

1:52 to 1:58. Please make it so that it can fit my avatar. Thanks.


----------



## Austin (Mar 10, 2013)

Can I get this trans? I need a really good job on it, too.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 10, 2013)

Zelo said:


> Can I get this trans? I need a really good job on it, too.



original size


resize:


----------



## Stannis (Mar 10, 2013)

Zelo said:


> Can I get this trans? I need a really good job on it, too.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 10, 2013)

Walking Dead Rick Avas


----------



## Marcο (Mar 10, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Walking Dead Rick Avas


----------



## Blunt (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 10, 2013)

Gannicus escaping the romans with Sibyl set, ava of gannicus from most recent episode sig of gannicus and Sibyl.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2013)

could someone please add a thin white border to my avatar?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2013)

Zelo said:


> Can I get this trans? I need a really good job on it, too.



I gave it a try


----------



## NW (Mar 11, 2013)

Senior set of this.



For the sig, I'd like the width to be 480, if possible, and the height to be whatever goes with that. Thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 11, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior set of this.
> 
> 
> 
> For the sig, I'd like the width to be 480, if possible, and the height to be whatever goes with that. Thanks.


----------



## NW (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Remyx (Mar 11, 2013)

Any Soul Eater sets? BlackStar or Tsubaki would be nice.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2013)

re-size this to 170x170 and 150x150 please


----------



## Imagine (Mar 11, 2013)

starr said:


> re-size this to 170x170 and 150x150 please


----------



## Blunt (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Jabba (Mar 11, 2013)

Can somebody turn this into a GIF? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1ClhcixWfc[/YOUTUBE]

1:37 to 1:42. Please make it so that it can fit my avatar space. Thank you.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2013)

Can someone (very) thinly outline this trans, as well as the individual little guys?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Can someone (very) thinly outline this trans, as well as the individual little guys?



like this ?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Can someone (very) thinly outline this trans, as well as the individual little guys?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2013)

Boshi said:


> like this ?



I see no difference... 

I meant with a black line, sorry for not being specific.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I see no difference...
> 
> I meant with a black line, sorry for not being specific.



never mind.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 12, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Can somebody turn this into a GIF?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 12, 2013)

Could someone resize this pic,so I can use it as a signature.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 12, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Could someone resize this pic,so I can use it as a signature.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks,but could you make it trans aswell? :33


----------



## Stannis (Mar 12, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Thanks,but could you make it trans aswell? :33


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 12, 2013)

A 180x250 avy please.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 12, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> A 180x250 avy please.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks      .


----------



## Silver (Mar 12, 2013)

Remyx said:


> Any Soul Eater sets? BlackStar or Tsubaki would be nice.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 12, 2013)

gannicus and sibyl sets from newest Spartacus episode (preferarbly a gannicus ava and gannicus n sibyl sig; senior set)


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 12, 2013)

Unicorn Gundam sets or Hi-Nu Gundam sets please?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 12, 2013)

Boshi said:


>



Boshi my man.

Have to spread.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 12, 2013)

Could anyone make me a better Rakim set? Preferably a gif signature but not required


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 12, 2013)

Can someone make a set out of ?
junior and senior ava please.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 12, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> Can someone make a set out of ?
> junior and senior ava please.


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 12, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thank you very much.

edit: need to spread


----------



## Voirvall (Mar 13, 2013)

u wanna go ane?
Lelouch avatars
senior size


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2013)

Howl from Howl's Moving Castle ava's 150x200 please


----------



## Blunt (Mar 13, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> Howl from Howl's Moving Castle ava's 150x200 please


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2013)

150x150, please


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 13, 2013)

150x150






11:48-11:51
sig (not too big)

i'd do it myself but my ps is acting up.


----------



## Vash (Mar 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2013)

Kim Possible gifs avas specifically Kigo


----------



## Vash (Mar 13, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> 150x150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanki (Mar 13, 2013)

Any Mihawk/Aokiji sigs/images out there?


----------



## Oceania (Mar 14, 2013)

hey is there any Master chief avas out there? preferibly ones from halo 4?


----------



## Sieves (Mar 14, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Kim Possible gifs avas specifically Kigo


not a gif but heres something


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Kim Possible gifs avas specifically Kigo



​
Rep if taking, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 14, 2013)

Magi gif avatars especially Morgiana, Ja'far and Hakuryuu.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Magi gif avatars especially Morgiana, Ja'far and Hakuryuu.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 14, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Ghost (Mar 14, 2013)

5:10-5:16 150 x 150 avatar

and

6:43-6:49 150 x 150 avatar

thin black border and no border versions

HQ thanks.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 14, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> 5:10-5:16 150 x 150 avatar
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Hey Saikyou. I tried your request but I have to say 6 seconds HQ gif restricted to 341 kb is a tall order. :sweat I've had to cut it a lot, for after all I had to take it from over 200 frames to under 50. If someone better than can me can do it a different way, they are most welcome to it~ but here's my attempt.

If you want the unrestrained versions, I'll redo them, but I assumed you'll be using them for NF so I edited them a lot as to make them usable.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 14, 2013)

Senior ava out of  please 

And may anyone put a dotted border on this one?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 14, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Senior ava out of  please
> 
> And may anyone put a dotted border on this one?



Gotcha covered. :3


----------



## Rosi (Mar 14, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Gotcha covered. :3



ty :amazed
I'm 24'd, so will rep you a bit later :33


----------



## Ghost (Mar 14, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Hey Saikyou. I tried your request but I have to say 6 seconds HQ gif restricted to 341 kb is a tall order. :sweat I've had to cut it a lot, for after all I had to take it from over 200 frames to under 50. If someone better than can me can do it a different way, they are most welcome to it~ but here's my attempt.
> 
> If you want the unrestrained versions, I'll redo them, but I assumed you'll be using them for NF so I edited them a lot as to make them usable.



if you lower the quality can you keep more frames?


----------



## NW (Mar 14, 2013)

Slade Wilson/Deathstroke avatars please.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 14, 2013)

Rosi said:


> ty :amazed
> I'm 24'd, so will rep you a bit later :33



Okay~ :33 Enjoy!



Saikyou said:


> if you lower the quality can you keep more frames?



How many is a few more frames? Because even if I put 3 or 4 back in and have it fit, you won't notice too much a difference. I'll try it, and maybe slow it down too if you like. I'll admit I have it on less-than stellar quality as you see it now, just to fit it all in, but I'll do everything I can to extend it a bit more.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Slade Wilson/Deathstroke avatars please.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 14, 2013)

Stock:
Request: Trans of Bardock.


----------



## NW (Mar 14, 2013)

@Imagine

Y u so awesome?

Will rep when I'm not 24ed.


----------



## Impact (Mar 14, 2013)

Sir Crocodile avatars senior size please!


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Sir Crocodile avatars senior size please!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 14, 2013)

New Kristen set incoming

*Avateer:*



And for the sig(s)







Thin black border for both, cheers


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2013)

Anbu Itachi, gifs too please


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2013)

starr said:


> Anbu Itachi, gifs too please


----------



## Blunt (Mar 14, 2013)

starr said:


> Anbu Itachi, gifs too please



Really not many GIFs out there. If you've got any videos, feel free to link them and I'll make some for you.


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Really not many GIFs out there. If you've got any videos, feel free to link them and I'll make some for you.


I'll hit you up if I find any because I have one in mind, thanx



Imagine said:


>



thanks!!! : 3


----------



## Impact (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2013)

Can I get a transparency of these images?





Thank you in advanced, my good sir.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 15, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Can I get a transparency of this image?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advanced, my good sir.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks again.


----------



## Marcο (Mar 15, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Can I get a transparency of these images?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advanced, my good sir.


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2013)

re-size to senior avy
crop it just a little plz


----------



## Blunt (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2013)

I should stop posting here and just request it from you only from now on


----------



## Blunt (Mar 15, 2013)

Now there's an idea


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 15, 2013)

any taskmaster (the marvel character) sets out there?


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 15, 2013)

Itachi sets? ava in senior and junior please. Preferably manga stock with his Sharingan colored.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 15, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> any taskmaster (the marvel character) sets out there?



I hope these are ok~ If you need anything done to them, let me know. 



Edit; ahh you said sets. I can make signature size images if you'd like to. I'll be back~ (If any of these are to your liking, I'll match the signature if I can.)


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I hope these are ok~ If you need anything done to them, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; ahh you said sets.* I can make signature size images if you'd like to. I'll be back*~ (If any of these are to your liking, I'll match the signature if I can.)


that would be perfect, I especially like the last one and second one and if you have more lying around


----------



## Daxter (Mar 15, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that would be perfect



Here's the resized versions. If you need borders, cutting, I don't know you weren't too specific, so I left them as is. :3


*Spoiler*: __ 














More avs~



And one other signature-sized image~

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Here's the resized versions. If you need borders, cutting, I don't know you weren't too specific, so I left them as is. :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


yeah I'm not good at Photoshopping or editing so I've never learned the terms I normally see something and I'm like :amazed and ask for it 
anyways I saw this one  and I was like "I choose you" so can I have  set made out of this one, please, if preferable to look a bit like the one I have now, this one will be my set.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 15, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> yeah I'm not good at Photoshopping or editing so I've never learned the terms I normally see something and I'm like /amazed and ask for it
> anyways I saw this one  and I was like "I choose you"/cry so can I have  set made out of this one, please, if preferable to look a bit like the one I have now, this one will be my set.



Ummmmm okay. I cannot imitate your set, it's not my style or in my realm of ability lol. 

I did try to make you something nice though, out of it, even though it was bad stock for a signature, eheheh.

[sp=A]

[/sp]

[sp=B]

[/sp]

[sp=C]

[/sp]

[sp=Plain]

[/sp]

I am not so amazing with these things (next time I will read more carefully haha). :sweat If you do not like them, that is totally fine. I do suggest then for maybe you bring it to a set shop for any very specific edits by someone more skilled than me (like the person who made your current set). If you do happen to like my silly edits, credit is much appreciated if you use. :3

Here is the stock I used. 



All the best~


----------



## NW (Mar 15, 2013)

More Slade Wilson/Deathstroke avas?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2013)

Fusion said:


> More Slade Wilson/Deathstroke avas?


----------



## NW (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## NW (Mar 15, 2013)

Senior avatars of the following three stocks. Black border on the first one and dotted border next two.

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Gin (Mar 15, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence gif avatars please~


----------



## Stannis (Mar 15, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior avatars of the following three stocks. Black border on the first one and dotted border next two.
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2013)

avatars of president bill clinton


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2013)

Raiden said:


> avatars of president bill clinton


----------



## Blunt (Mar 15, 2013)

Raiden said:


> avatars of president bill clinton



Let me know if want text or a hokage hat on any of em.


----------



## Marcο (Mar 15, 2013)

Raiden said:


> avatars of president bill clinton


----------



## NW (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2013)

Repping all three of you.


----------



## Marcο (Mar 16, 2013)

Gin said:


> Jennifer Lawrence gif avatars please~


----------



## Gin (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks bro, need to spread apparently~


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 16, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin avatars please


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin avatars please


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## G (Mar 16, 2013)

Green lantern avys


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

G said:


> Green lantern avys


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 16, 2013)

Could someone make a transparency of this:

[sp][/sp]

With the "Gao!", please.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 16, 2013)

Sinbad avys please


----------



## JoJo (Mar 16, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Stock:
> Request: Trans of Bardock.



Re requesting please.


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Re requesting please.



i'll give it a shot


edit:


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 16, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> Itachi sets? ava in senior and junior please. Preferably manga stock with his Sharingan colored.



please? :c


----------



## Daxter (Mar 16, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Could someone make a transparency of this:
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> With the "Gao!", please.





Dark skin approved.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 16, 2013)

HQ Ino avatars please?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 16, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> please? :c



I'll look for manga stock and do this for you... but it would be even better if you could provide manga panels of your preference. :3


----------



## JoJo (Mar 16, 2013)

starr said:


> i'll give it a shot
> 
> 
> edit:



Thank you starr. I'll rep you later since I'm 24'd.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 16, 2013)

Kakashi sigs, please :33


----------



## JoJo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could I get a dotted border on this image please.

Edit:
Same request on this image.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 16, 2013)

I just want to say that you are all wonderful people.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 16, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> HQ Ino avatars please?



Re-requesting. -_-


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Could I get a dotted border on this image please.
> 
> Edit:
> Same request on this image.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Re-requesting. -_-

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Kakashi sigs, please :33


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Danke bitte :33


----------



## Metaro (Mar 16, 2013)

Resize ,,,,,
In the last one quit the part of that shows the cellphone's display
into 150x150 avatars with dotted borders  please ?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

Metaro said:


> Resize ,,,,,
> In the last one quit the part of that shows the cellphone's display
> into 150x150 avatars with dotted borders  please ?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Metaro (Mar 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



.


Thank you!!.


----------



## NW (Mar 16, 2013)

Goku and/or Vegeta avas?


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 16, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'll look for manga stock and do this for you... but it would be even better if you could provide manga panels of your preference. :3


I can't find any high quality ones or else I would. If you could do this anyways I would sosososo appreciate it.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Goku and/or Vegeta avas?


----------



## Balchenor (Mar 17, 2013)

Look at my 2nd post


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

gannicus avatars or gifs from newest spartacus episode (avy's n gifs plz 150 x 150 and cropped sig icluding gannicus and sibyl senior size) sorry  lot to ask


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 17, 2013)

The inside of the letters are still white, and the part between the tail and its shadow as well... Could you also make those transparent? :33


----------



## Stannis (Mar 17, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The inside of the letters are still white, and the part between the tail and its shadow as well... Could you also make those transparent? :33


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 17, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Sinbad avys please



Re-requesting


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 17, 2013)

More Ino avatars? :33


----------



## Balchenor (Mar 17, 2013)

Where is this from?


----------



## Billie (Mar 17, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> Where is this from?


----------



## Balchenor (Mar 17, 2013)

+Repped, thanks.
That anime looks sweet, can I get a gif avatar of 0:15 - 0:22
if not, a still of any of those frames (still avatar)


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 17, 2013)

Any Yusuke avatars? (Yu Yu Hakusho)


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 17, 2013)

transparent ava please
stock:


----------



## Stannis (Mar 17, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> transparent ava please
> stock:


----------



## NW (Mar 17, 2013)

Senior ava. One with a black border and one with a dotted. Not sure which one I want.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior ava. One with a black border and one with a dotted. Not sure which one I want.



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## NW (Mar 17, 2013)

@Scizor



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Scizor
> 
> 
> 
> Taking this, thanks.



No problem


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 17, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> More Ino avatars? :33


Re-requesting.


----------



## Kid (Mar 17, 2013)

Need some good Raikage(A) stocks


----------



## Blunt (Mar 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2013)

I want this as an avateer

And this as a sig with the forum in the background please (common effect but I can't remember the name atm):


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 17, 2013)

^ I think you mean transparency..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah lol I wasn't sure till I checked it just now


----------



## Daxter (Mar 17, 2013)

Shichibukai said:


> I can't find any high quality ones or else I would. If you could do this anyways I would sosososo appreciate it.



I dug through the manga, and I'm not an Itachi expert, but I thought the period I chose to extract from was a cool time for him. 

I made this. Feel free not to use. If you do, credit is appreciated. I hope it's good enough~ :3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 17, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I dug through the manga, and I'm not an Itachi expert, but I thought the period I chose to extract from was a cool time for him.
> 
> I made this. Feel free not to use. If you do, credit is appreciated. I hope it's good enough~ :3
> 
> ...


That's perfect. Thank you so much 

You are a saint


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 17, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> A litle help here?





ane said:


> *The Rules* (for now)​
> 1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored.



Sorry, Katsushiro, but you can't request three times in 12 hours. Be patient. If nobody will make your request you can ask in  but, please, be polite and don't get impatient if it takes long


----------



## Daxter (Mar 17, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> A litle help here?



You need to be a little more patient. I don't think people will want to help if you're too forceful.

In any event, I made some. Hope they're too your liking.






Shichibukai said:


> That's perfect. Thank you so much
> 
> You are a saint



You're most welcome. :3


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 17, 2013)

We got any good Sasuke Uchiha Sigs or Avatars out there?


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2013)

@*Katsushiro-kun*





SoleAccord said:


> We got any good Sasuke Uchiha Sigs or Avatars out there?





credit me if you're going to use sharingan Sasuke


----------



## Balchenor (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't know if I requested an avatar in this thread, since I can't find it (not feeling 100%)
 (if any mods find any requests before page 14, delete it)
but requesting; Xanxus avatars. Thank you! I'll rep u


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2013)

Nishikino Maki from Love Live!!! ava please!! dotted white borders please


----------



## Blunt (Mar 17, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Nishikino Maki from Love Live!!! ava please!! dotted white borders please


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2013)

^ Yay thanks lovey!!!!!


----------



## KohZa (Mar 17, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> I don't know if I requested an avatar in this thread, since I can't find it (not feeling 100%)
> (if any mods find any requests before page 14, delete it)
> but requesting; Xanxus avatars. Thank you! I'll rep u


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2013)

re-size and crop to senior avatar


----------



## Blunt (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## KohZa (Mar 18, 2013)

zaraki kenpachi avatar.i prefer manga from manga panel if possible.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 18, 2013)

KohZa said:


> zaraki kenpachi avatar.i prefer manga from manga panel if possible.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Nishikino Maki, Maki Nishikino gifs with dotted white borders please! Also please no stretch gifs! If they are too wide just crop them!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks and perfect me love me Maki Chan!

umm some of the borders look weird


----------



## Imagine (Mar 18, 2013)

Which ones? 

Gimme a sec.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Umm 1st 2nd 3rd and last, try to make them like my Ava! Also when you resize them I believe you would have to do the border all over again. 

Sorry! The dots just look weird.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 18, 2013)

My bad.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


>


thx .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks again imagine!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry for my late response, but you still missed a part.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 18, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Sorry for my late response, but you still missed a part.



Ah thought it was from the original img.

no problem.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

May I please have some avas, out of these nice gifs? focus on the red head in the second one. and can you make the border dotted with white borders like my current ava. 





Also don't stretch them crop them please!!!


----------



## Daxter (Mar 18, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> May I please have some avas, out of these nice gifs? focus on the red head in the second one. and can you make the border dotted with white borders like my current ava.
> 
> 
> Also don't stretch them crop them please!!!






:3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

thank you lovey!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 18, 2013)

Could somebody resize this one to the larger ava size, and make a sig for me from here
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY9YSu4ydxk[/YOUTUBE] From about 19:48 to 19:53 
Much appreciated


----------



## NW (Mar 18, 2013)

DBZ avas? Preferable of Super Saiyans/2s/3s.


----------



## Balchenor (Mar 18, 2013)

KohZa said:


>




Taking all 3, thanks


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 19, 2013)

Could you please add a solid black border to this. 



And remove the BBC logo from this. 



Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 19, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Could you please add a solid black border to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 19, 2013)

gannicus gifs n avy's from war of damned preferably (150 x 150 plz)


----------



## Imagine (Mar 19, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> gannicus gifs n avy's from war of damned preferably (150 x 150 plz)


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2013)

Alright i need this request in two days

Stock 

Resize to senior sig limits, i believe its 500 x 500

150 x 150 avatars of the three guys on the left and the one all the way to the bottom-right

Reps (and cred if requested) to first responder

Thanks


----------



## Blunt (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Stannis (Mar 19, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Alright i need this request in two days
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 19, 2013)

Azula please :33


----------



## Imagine (Mar 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Azula please :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



unf yes, thank you 

edit: I have to spreaaaddd 

ed2: k done


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2013)

Avas out of these dotted with 3px white borders please!!!!! focus on the red head. 

Also please just crop them don't stretch them. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Gratitude, brother!


----------



## NW (Mar 19, 2013)

Senior avys of the following gifs. Black and white borders please.


*Spoiler*: __ 















And a senior ava with just a black border of the following one.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 19, 2013)

Ultimate Gohan / InoSaku avatars? :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 19, 2013)

Liam Hemsworth avatars plz


----------



## JoJo (Mar 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior avys of the following gifs. Black and white borders please.
> *-Snip-*


I'll give it a try.
Edit:


----------



## Blunt (Mar 19, 2013)

starr said:


> Liam Hemsworth avatars plz


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






A set please.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 19, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Mar 19, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



thank you Ben ;3


----------



## Blunt (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## JoJo (Mar 19, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Ultimate Gohan / InoSaku avatars? :33


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 19, 2013)

JoJo said:


>



thanks. 

I can rep people now.


----------



## NW (Mar 19, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I'll give it a try.
> Edit:


Thanks a bunch. 

Repped.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, jojo.


----------



## Marcο (Mar 19, 2013)

starr said:


> Liam Hemsworth avatars plz


----------



## JoJo (Mar 19, 2013)

No problem guys.



Katsushiro-kun said:


> Thanks, jojo.



And its *J*o*J*o


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 19, 2013)

JoJo said:


> No problem guys.
> 
> 
> 
> And its *J*o*J*o



Sowwie.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 19, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Sowwie.



It's alright. And if you're gonna use the avatars, then please rep.


----------



## Impact (Mar 19, 2013)

Someone help resizing my sig? Around size 351x351 ish.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 19, 2013)

Jojo's Bizzarre Adventure Avatars?

Particularly from Part 2 and 7

Will rep.


----------



## Impact (Mar 19, 2013)

never imagine it'll be that small, could you try resizing it 351x400


----------



## Blunt (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Avas out of these dotted with 3px white borders please!!!!! focus on the red head.
> 
> Also please just crop them don't stretch them.
> 
> ...



Um please


----------



## Impact (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks man  one rep isn't enough to thank you


----------



## santanico (Mar 19, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



you're awesome


----------



## Gin (Mar 19, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Um please


Here you are:





I couldn't reduce the file size of the longest one to avatar size, sorry about that.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2013)

tis alright!! I'll figure something thank you thank you thankyou !!!!!!


----------



## Gin (Mar 20, 2013)

You're welcome.   Here's the last one, but like I said, it's over the limit - if anyone can reduce it and keep the quality, be my guest.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2013)

kjdflgjdflghfdhj I still want it !!!

she so cute thanks!!!


----------



## Rose (Mar 20, 2013)

Can I have this image resized in senior avatar please? And make it look pretty. Please and thank you.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 20, 2013)

Rose said:


> Can I have this image resized in senior avatar please?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm new with effects


----------



## Marcο (Mar 20, 2013)

Gin said:


> You're welcome.   Here's the last one, but like I said, it's over the limit - if anyone can reduce it and keep the quality, be my guest.





Sayaka said:


> kjdflgjdflghfdhj I still want it !!!
> 
> she so cute thanks!!!




How's this?


----------



## Rose (Mar 20, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I'm new with effects


Thank you.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 20, 2013)

More Azula being awesome plz.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 20, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> More Azula being awesome plz.


Found a few more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 20, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Found a few more.



You are awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> How's this?



IT WORKED THANKS LOVEY!!!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 20, 2013)

Death from Supernatural? :33


----------



## Imagine (Mar 20, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Death from Supernatural? :33

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 20, 2013)

Have to spread before i can rep you again


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2013)

X/1999 avatars (gifs if possible) Suburu, Kamui, or Arashi


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 20, 2013)

More Ultimate/Mystic Gohan avatars or stocks please?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2013)

starr said:


> X/1999 avatars (gifs if possible) Suburu, Kamui, or Arashi


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2013)

Can someone resize this to make it bigger for me, please. I will rep you for a thank you.


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2013)

Blunt said:


>


thanks rep whore


----------



## Imagine (Mar 20, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> Can someone resize this to make it bigger for me, please. I will rep you for a thank you.



How's that?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2013)

starr said:


> thanks rep whore


If I was a rep whore, I wouldn't make sets for you. :ho


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2013)

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 20, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Jojo's Bizzarre Adventure Avatars?
> 
> Particularly from Part 2 and 7
> 
> Will rep.


I'll try and tailor to this request.

Edit:




Rep if taking please​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 20, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I'll try and tailor to this request.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

Edit: 24'd will rep ASAP


----------



## G (Mar 20, 2013)

Avy


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

150x150, please


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please






Had to cut it just a weeeee bit to fit kb limit.

Edit; ah nevermind.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

No, thanks. The other doesn't fit the kb limit.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 20, 2013)

^ Ah I see, you're welcome then~ :3



G said:


> Avy



Ignore my derpy above post if you saw it. For a while I was convinced it was a still image, lol.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

150x150 too please


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2013)

Pretty sure I didn't fuck it up this time


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

lol thanks again


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 20, 2013)

Profile Picture Size (170x170) -->  Lions


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Imagine (Mar 20, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Profile Picture Size (170x170) -->  Lions


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 21, 2013)

Ava size please, thanks by now.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 21, 2013)

time-skip zoro avatars


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Ava size please, thanks by now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 21, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks a bunch


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2013)

re-size to senior avatar ? :33 Bentley


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2013)

it looks a little too fuzzy


----------



## Daxter (Mar 21, 2013)

starr said:


> it looks a little too fuzzy






Less fuzzy?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 21, 2013)

starr said:


> it looks a little too fuzzy



i don't think i can do better with gimp. 


thanks daxter for doing it. :33


----------



## Blunt (Mar 21, 2013)

The other one wasn't within the file size contraints


----------



## Daxter (Mar 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> i don't think i can do better with gimp.
> 
> 
> thanks daxter for doing it. :33



No prob, though it looks as if I read the kb file limit wrong anyway.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 21, 2013)

Can I get a trans of Vegeta?


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Less fuzzy?





Saikyou said:


> i don't think i can do better with gimp.
> 
> 
> thanks daxter for doing it. :33





Blunt said:


> The other one wasn't within the file size contraints



thanks guys ^^o


----------



## NW (Mar 21, 2013)

Godzilla avatars? :33


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Godzilla avatars? :33


----------



## NW (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks. 

Repped.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 21, 2013)

> Could somebody resize this one to the larger ava size, and make a sig for me from here
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY9YSu4ydxk[/YOUTUBE] From about 19:48 to 19:53
> Much appreciated


Re requesting since nobody did mine


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 21, 2013)

Goku (Buu Saga) Avatars?


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 21, 2013)

Requesting Set 

Dotted Borders.

Stock


Will rep.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Requesting Set
> 
> Dotted Borders.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 21, 2013)

Dotted borders please.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 21, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Re requesting since nobody did mine



Ah here, I did it for you~ Hope it's good!


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted borders please.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 21, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks imagine. Looks like I gotta spread though.


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 21, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks 

24'd will rep ASAP.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 21, 2013)

Can someone reduce this to my ava size please?


----------



## NW (Mar 21, 2013)

Senior avas with black borders of the following stocks.

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Gin (Mar 21, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> Can someone reduce this to my ava size please?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior avas with black borders of the following stocks.
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Mar 21, 2013)

@Imagine

Y u do all my requests, I gotta spread now. 

Thanks though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 21, 2013)

Many thanks :amazed


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 21, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Goku (Buu Saga) Avatars?



Re-requesting.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 22, 2013)

Could I request a solid bordered, 150 x 150 avatar of this please? And a transparent, non-bordered version. 



Thank you in advanced.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Could I request a solid bordered, 150 x 150 avatar of this please? And a transparent, non-bordered version.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advanced.


----------



## tears (Mar 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Could I request a solid bordered, 150 x 150 avatar of this please? And a transparent, non-bordered version.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advanced.



opssss someone first


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2013)

could I have this changed into an Avatar? dotted with 3px white borders?



red head!


----------



## Imagine (Mar 22, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> could I have this changed into an Avatar? dotted with 3px white borders?
> 
> 
> 
> red head!


----------



## ℛei (Mar 22, 2013)

heyo

can someone make a senior ava from this gif?



thanks


----------



## Imagine (Mar 22, 2013)

Some frames will need to be cut. Is that ok?


----------



## ℛei (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah thats ok :33


----------



## Imagine (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## ℛei (Mar 22, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



perfect 

repped


----------



## Raiden (Mar 22, 2013)

Boss Carmelo Anthony avys?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 22, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Boss Carmelo Anthony avys?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 22, 2013)

remove border and transparency


----------



## Stannis (Mar 22, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> remove border and transparency





Edit:


----------



## Gin (Mar 22, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Boss Carmelo Anthony avys?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 22, 2013)

the edges are bit rough. can you make it more smooth?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Mar 22, 2013)

Super Saiyan 3 Goku avatars, official art please?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 22, 2013)

Vice said:


> Super Saiyan 3 Goku avatars, official art please?





Couldn't find much


----------



## Vice (Mar 22, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Couldn't find much



By official I meant you could use the anime if you wanted. Mainly I was trying to avoid fanart, but thanks...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 22, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



NOW.THESE.ARE.WHAT.I.CALL.BOSS

must spread tho : 3.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy (Mar 22, 2013)

can someone make this into a 150x 150 avy?

[sp][/sp]

can I have one with a dotted border and one with a thin black border 


thanks


----------



## Blunt (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Krippy (Mar 22, 2013)

sweet, thanks brah 

will rep when not 24'd


----------



## NW (Mar 22, 2013)

Could I have this shrunken down a bit? Just to the size that it won't stretch the post/page if posted without spoiler tags.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Daxter (Mar 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Could I have this shrunken down a bit? Just to the size that it won't stretch the post/page if posted without spoiler tags.
> 
> [sp][/sp]






Depends what skin of course, since your original image no longer stretches the default skin. I went with a safe size.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh      well.


----------



## NW (Mar 22, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Depends what skin of course, since your original image no longer stretches the default skin. I went with a safe size.


Oh, sorry. 

I have orange as the default so I forgot to specifiy since I almost never use anything else. 

Thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 22, 2013)

^Link is broken. Can you upload it via imgur?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## NW (Mar 22, 2013)

More Godzilla avas?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 22, 2013)

Junior sized Goku avatars? >.>


----------



## KohZa (Mar 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> More Godzilla avas?


----------



## NW (Mar 22, 2013)

Fucking repped.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 23, 2013)

Any Marshall Lee sets from Adventure Time?


----------



## HiCham (Mar 23, 2013)

avatars frrom this pic Plz :3 150x 150 







i want give it to my girlfriend :3


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 23, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Junior sized Goku avatars? >.>



AHEM  Re-requesting.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 23, 2013)

avy
resize please


----------



## Shaz (Mar 23, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> avy
> resize please


----------



## KohZa (Mar 23, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> AHEM  Re-requesting.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 23, 2013)

KohZa said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 23, 2013)

ava size with border plz.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> ava size with border plz.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am really grateful to you both. :33


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 23, 2013)

Crixus war of the damned avy's and gifs plz 150 x150 

Edit: A senior size sig of 

Get rid of the part where it says starz and has subtext, and add into it "...There is no cause more worthy..."


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 23, 2013)

A senior avatar out of this Gif please.


*Spoiler*: __ 






And while you are at it,make more Yusuke avatars


----------



## KohZa (Mar 23, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> A senior avatar out of this Gif please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





other ava


----------



## Ghost (Mar 23, 2013)

transparency


----------



## Marcο (Mar 23, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> transparency


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 23, 2013)

I put this in the wrong place derp



^ original topic reposting here

Okay i want a madara uchiha set please. I am very picky with what i like. I will paste some images i want my set to look like if not better.





I have some stocks to use for signature/avi. 







^ that one is big but it would look like a beast sig if sized right i think





^ another big one


I can gift someone RP through my leagueoflegends account mook3199  depending how good it is up to 2000 rp legendary skin this is all i can offer lol

My league of legends account is mook31119


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 23, 2013)

I want the avatar size of this pic please. with curved borders.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 23, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I want the avatar size of this pic please. with curved borders.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 23, 2013)

thank you very much.


----------



## NW (Mar 23, 2013)

Black cat (actual, real life black cats, not the marvel character) avas?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 23, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Black cat (actual, real life black cats, not the marvel character) avas?



Gimme a sec.

Edit:




Rep please​


----------



## NW (Mar 23, 2013)

pek

Repped.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 24, 2013)

Can you please take these two pics and turn it into a 6 second gif (3 seconds of each side) for an avatar?  Crop Karin so she fits.  Crop Sasuke, so he fits.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gin (Mar 24, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Can you please take these two pics and turn it into a 6 second gif (3 seconds of each side) for an avatar?  Crop Karin so she fits.  Crop Sasuke, so he fits.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


This what you're looking for?


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Boss (Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker/3) avatars


----------



## Vice (Mar 24, 2013)

Can anyone add some kind of border to my current avatar?


----------



## Zenith (Mar 24, 2013)

Vice said:


> Can anyone add some kind of border to my current avatar?







Santoryu said:


> Big Boss (Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker/3) avatars


----------



## Stannis (Mar 24, 2013)

Vice said:


> Can anyone add some kind of border to my current avatar?


----------



## Vice (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 24, 2013)

>



taking both of these; tah.


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 24, 2013)

So I'm guessing you guys ignore peoples request who don't have 100 posts???


----------



## Blunt (Mar 24, 2013)

None of the regulars here do effects.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 24, 2013)

125X125 Senran Kagura avatars?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 24, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> 125X125 Senran Kagura avatars?



Gotcha'.

Edit: 




Rep Please​


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 24, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Gotcha'.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Thanks but could edit the last two? They're a bit stretched.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 24, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Thanks but could edit the last two? They're a bit stretched.



Well If I did, I'd have to get rid of the tits. Are you alright with that?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 24, 2013)

^Blast Oh well I'll just keep em how they are. Thanks again, JoJo.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 24, 2013)

Keep the sig as small as possible please. :33


----------



## JoJo (Mar 24, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Keep the sig as small as possible please. :33



Ight      .

Edit:




Would you like the sig smaller?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 24, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Ight      .
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



That's good enough :33 Thank you!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 24, 2013)

Can somebody make me some (high quality) 150 x 200 gif avatars of Kirito from _Sword Art Online_?

Preferably, one with  as well.


----------



## Marcο (Mar 24, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Can somebody make me some (high quality) 150 x 200 gif avatars of Kirito from _Sword Art Online_?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, Shanks.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 24, 2013)

A set from this stock:


And a set from this stock:



Thanks.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 24, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> A set from this stock:
> 
> 
> And a set from this stock:
> ...



I coloured the second stock a tad and gave them all rounded borders since you didn't specify. You didn't say who you wanted to have the focus in the avatars, so I just focused on the centremost people.

Hope it`s okay.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 24, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I coloured the second stock a tad and gave them all rounded borders since you didn't specify. You didn't say who you wanted to have the focus in the avatars, so I just focused on the centremost people.
> 
> Hope it`s okay.
> 
> ...



This is good.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 24, 2013)

Any Team Rocket avys and/or sigs?


----------



## Impact (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking for some Magi avatars and sets? Preferably Aladdin and Alibaba (if that's how his name is spelt)


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 25, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Crixus war of the damned avy's and gifs plz 150 x150
> 
> and a senior size sig of
> 
> Get rid of the part where it says starz, and add into it "...There is no cause more worthy..."



Re-requesting.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 25, 2013)

Could someone make a transparency of this image, and resize it to be about 250 x 250. 



Also, could someone make a 150 x 150 avatar of this, with a black solid border.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 25, 2013)

Finally, for anyone who has watched Eureka Seven Ao; do you know where to find a gif of Renton and the Nirvash Spec V3 destroying a scub coral with its bit weapons in episode 23, when Renton first appears in Ao's world? Its a specific scene that I'm looking for that I can't find.


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJqrIp2IW54

in what time is it the scene?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 25, 2013)

tears said:


> -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJqrIp2IW54
> 
> in what time is it the scene?


Sorry, that vid is blocked in my country. 

Thanks for the pics though.


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sorry, that vid is blocked in my country.
> 
> Thanks for the pics though.



haha sorry 
well i downloaded it but i dont know the specific scene u told haha


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 25, 2013)

tears said:


> haha sorry
> well i downloaded it but i dont know the specific scene u told haha


I found the vid. Its from about 0:42/0:43 (when the Nirvash swings his sword) to about 0:55/0:56.


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> I found the vid. Its from about 0:42/0:43 (when the Nirvash swings his sword) to about 0:55/0:56.



just gif right? because the size up to 4MB.


----------



## vampiredude (Mar 25, 2013)

Is it possible to make an avatar focusing from the guys head?



Thanks in advance to anybody who is willing to help me out


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 25, 2013)

tears said:


> just gif right? because the size up to 4MB.


Thanks. 

That's not over the sig file size limit, is it?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 25, 2013)

BTW tears, I'll rep you as soon as I've spread enough to rep you.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 25, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That's not over the sig file size limit, is it?



The sig size limit is only 1mb.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 25, 2013)

125X125 Sasuke V.O.T.E/ Majin Vegeta avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2013)

could I please have some gif avas? Dotted with 3px white borders?



1:00 to 1:04 and 1:09 to 1:12

please and thanks you!

also please don't let the words show!


----------



## Imagine (Mar 25, 2013)

Resize to 150x150 with dotted border and one without.



*Spoiler*: __ 







Dotted border for this also.

Don't have PS on me.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 25, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Resize to 150x150 with dotted border and one without.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotch'a covered~


----------



## Vash (Mar 25, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> could I please have some gif avas? Dotted with 3px white borders?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol didn't read the 3px border part. If you want that then let me know and I'll redo them.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes please!!!!! Also I want to see Maki's lip! also I would like a frame when Maki literally stops Nico!


----------



## Scizor (Mar 25, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> could I please have some gif avas? Dotted with 3px white borders?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​
I hope they are to your liking.

*Edit:* Jakninja'd


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of. I wanted all three girls on the second one >_<

reping you both though!


----------



## Scizor (Mar 25, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Kind of. I wanted all three girls on the second one >_<
> 
> reping you both though!



Ah, I see.

I would redo your request but it seems Jak got this. =)


----------



## Vice (Mar 25, 2013)

Vegeta? Non fanart.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 25, 2013)

Vice said:


> Vegeta? Non fanart.



Sure               .

Edit:


----------



## Marcο (Mar 25, 2013)

Vice said:


> Vegeta? Non fanart.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 25, 2013)

What a coincidence.


----------



## Vice (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks brah(s).


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 26, 2013)

^Sasuke Uchiha( Pretimeskip & Current) avatars


----------



## KohZa (Mar 26, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> ^Sasuke Uchiha( Pretimeskip & Current) avatars


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 26, 2013)

Akainu avatars/signatures/sets please.


----------



## Karyuu (Mar 26, 2013)

Madara Uchiha avatars please> 150x200.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2013)

Someone curve these corners, please.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Someone curve these corners, please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 26, 2013)

KohZa said:


>



Thanks........


----------



## Vash (Mar 26, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Yes please!!!!! Also I want to see Maki's lip! also I would like a frame when Maki literally stops Nico!



Quality is kind of bad because of length :/




And you can't have more of Maki's mouth cos of subs


----------



## Maerala (Mar 26, 2013)

Could someone make a set of this please? :33



I just need it to be a little bit smaller for the sig (about the size of my current one) and then have her face as the avatar, no border. If it can be enhanced to bring out the colors or just improve the look overall, that'd be great too.

Thanks in advance! Will rep, ofc.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Mar 26, 2013)

Gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## Daxter (Mar 26, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Could someone make a set of this please? :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[sp]

[/sp]

Edit; Ah, Ninja'd.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 26, 2013)

D'aw, thanks anyway. Reps for yu. I'll save it for future use.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 26, 2013)

Sasuke (with Sharingan activated) set?


----------



## Bonly (Mar 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Any Team Rocket avys and/or sigs?



Just gonna leave this re-request right here.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 27, 2013)

Sailor moon please :33


----------



## Boomy (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you make it that way only Willard(the guy with a sword) will be visible?



Similiar to  one.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 27, 2013)

A set.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 











dotted border please


----------



## Stannis (Mar 27, 2013)

Rosi said:


> dotted border please


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 27, 2013)

Sasuke(NarutoSD) Avatars?


----------



## Rosi (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks:amazed I edited my request and put 2 avas there a bit later, may you add a dotted border on them too? :33


----------



## Sablés (Mar 27, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Is it possible to get all of it in without minimizing?


----------



## Rosi (Mar 27, 2013)

ty as always :33
i'm curretly 24h'd, but will certainly rep you later.




Boshi said:


> Go find something else


----------



## Sablés (Mar 27, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> edit: nope you can't. the only way to keep the proportions alright is to either minimize it like i did or cut some bits put of it



 Nah, second one's good.


----------



## Marcο (Mar 27, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Sailor moon please :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 28, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## ℛei (Mar 28, 2013)

heyo

can someone make a senior avi from  ? Thanks


----------



## Zenith (Mar 28, 2013)

Reiki said:


> heyo
> 
> can someone make a senior avi from  ? Thanks


----------



## ℛei (Mar 28, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 28, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> A set.



Re-requesting as well. U_U


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2013)

Yamagi Kagami gifs and Kagami x Sasami gifs ava or sigs please!! dotted with  3 pix white borders please!

@ thanks jak they are perfect!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks!!! umm could you also make an ava out of this too pleaes  (I just found it >_<)


----------



## Balchenor (Mar 28, 2013)

Anime: D.Gray Man
Character: Allen Walker, preferably when he has long hair
Style: Manga (anime ended, but fanart/etc. is greatly accepted)
Size: any size

Thank you!

-REQUEST-


----------



## Zenith (Mar 28, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Yamagi Kagami gifs and Kagami x Sasami gifs ava or sigs please!! dotted with  3 pix white borders please!
> 
> @ thanks jak they are perfect!





Sayaka said:


> thanks!!! umm could you also make an ava out of this too pleaes  (I just found it >_<)





this little girl right here looks wicked


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2013)

she is a cyborg....and that's SHAFT for you always making things looks badass!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 28, 2013)

I want the senior size of this picture please.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 28, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I want the senior size of this picture please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 28, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Re-requesting. U_U



Once again I repeat...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2013)

Requesting a 150 x 150 avatar of this with a black border.



Also, can I get a GIF sig of  from 0:16-0:24. Preferably under the 1MB limit. If not, its fine.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIwpQ1U882A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JoJo (Mar 29, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Requesting a 150 x 150 avatar of this with a black border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give it a try.

Edit:


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2013)

re-size to senior avy


----------



## Zenith (Mar 29, 2013)

starr said:


> re-size to senior avy


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2013)

thank you!!!! :3


----------



## MystKaos (Mar 29, 2013)

Link (The legend of Zelda) or Lan/Megaman (Battle Network Megaman) 150x150 avi's/any size sigs?~

please & thank you.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 29, 2013)

Could anyone make this pic transparent and resize it so I can use it as a signature.


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 29, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Could anyone make this pic transparent and resize it so I can use it as a signature.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 29, 2013)

need rounded borders


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 29, 2013)

Suigetsu avatars?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 29, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> need rounded borders


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 29, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Suigetsu avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 29, 2013)

Lapis said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 29, 2013)

Sesshomaru (Inuyasha) avatars
Kikyo (Inuyasha avatars)


----------



## Marcο (Mar 29, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Sesshomaru (Inuyasha) avatars
> Kikyo (Inuyasha avatars)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 29, 2013)

Can someone crop my sig so that the tv channel logo and large woman in white on the edge is removed please?


----------



## Marcο (Mar 29, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> Can someone crop my sig so that the tv channel logo and large woman in white on the edge is removed please?


Like this?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 29, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Like this?



Thanks very much.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 29, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Sesshomaru (Inuyasha) avatars
> Kikyo (Inuyasha avatars)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 29, 2013)

Shanks, can you show me the sig with the hurdles at the bottom removed as well please?


----------



## Marcο (Mar 29, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> Shanks, can you show me the sig with the hurdles at the bottom removed as well please?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 29, 2013)

Great stuff, one more request Shanks if you could

Remove the annoying green bit on the top left hand corner without cutting into the girl with glasses too much.

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2013)

Sakura Haruno and/or Anri Sonohara avatars


----------



## Blunt (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Marcο (Mar 29, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> Great stuff, one more request Shanks if you could
> 
> Remove the annoying green bit on the top left hand corner without cutting into the girl with glasses too much.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 29, 2013)

Many thanks Shanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 29, 2013)

SasuSaku sets available?


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2013)

Blunt said:


>


thanks Ben


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 30, 2013)

kenshin himura please. :33


----------



## Melodie (Mar 30, 2013)

Machi or Shizuku avatars please (From Hunter x Hunter). Preferably GIFs from the 2011 anime.


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2013)

turn this into an avatar... someone


----------



## JoJo (Mar 30, 2013)

starr said:


> turn this into an avatar... someone


----------



## Blunt (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Imagine (Mar 30, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Machi or Shizuku avatars please (From Hunter x Hunter). Preferably GIFs from the 2011 anime.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 30, 2013)

Kassim x Alibaba( from Magi) avas please :33


----------



## Melodie (Mar 30, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks 

Could you add dotted borders? [forgot to mention that']


----------



## Imagine (Mar 30, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Thanks
> 
> Could you add dotted borders? [forgot to mention that']


----------



## Rosi (Mar 30, 2013)

Transparency please


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 30, 2013)

>
>Thin black border
>Preferably the injection can still be seen


----------



## Blunt (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers.

Will rep when possible.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 30, 2013)

Can I have some boss Mitt Romney avys ?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 30, 2013)

If such a thing exists


----------



## Marcο (Mar 30, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Can I have some boss Mitt Romney avys ?


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 30, 2013)

Can I have a set made from this?



I'd say thin black borders would look best I suppose.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 30, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Can I have a set made from this?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say thin black borders would look best I suppose.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Let me know if you want different borders.


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 30, 2013)

More Suigetsu avatars?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 30, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> More Suigetsu avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 30, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks. Rep coming soon.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

150x150, one with curved corners, one without, please


----------



## Blunt (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Fiona (Mar 31, 2013)

Clara Oswin Oswald Please? :33


----------



## Marcο (Mar 31, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Clara Oswin Oswald Please? :33


----------



## Imagine (Mar 31, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Clara Oswin Oswald Please? :33


----------



## Fiona (Mar 31, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



@Imagine as well (it wouldnt let me quote you because of too many Images  

Holy Crap Thank you  

The episode tonight cemented my absolute love for her and showed me my need for a Clara set


----------



## Rosi (Mar 31, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Transparency please



rerequesting :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2013)

Rosi said:


> rerequesting :33



this looks like fun! gimme second... or two


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 31, 2013)

Anybody have any good Seto Kaiba avatars?


----------



## Sablés (Mar 31, 2013)

^ditto please


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2013)

@*Rosi*


----------



## Rosi (Mar 31, 2013)

starr said:


> @*Rosi*



OMGGG :amazed:amazed Perfect!!11 That's one hell of a job 

Thank you so muchpek


----------



## Blunt (Mar 31, 2013)

Damn Stacey. Dat's nice.


----------



## Zenith (Mar 31, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anybody have any good Seto Kaiba avatars?





i didn't find any outstanding render to work with unfortunately so this is only what i came up with


----------



## Metaro (Apr 1, 2013)

150x150 avatars with dotted borders of Terra (Or Tara Markov from Teen Titans the animated serie) please .


----------



## Id (Apr 1, 2013)

Requesting
Ava: 150 x 200
And Sig


----------



## Silver (Apr 1, 2013)

^ 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 1, 2013)

> Crixus war of the damned avy's and gifs plz 150 x150
> 
> Edit: A senior size sig of
> 
> Get rid of the part where it says starz and has subtext, and add into it "...There is no cause more worthy..."



re requesting again


----------



## Silver (Apr 1, 2013)

^
Like this 




Metaro said:


> 150x150 avatars with dotted borders of Terra (Or Tara Markov from Teen Titans the animated serie) please .


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 1, 2013)

TTGL Kamina/ Mugen from Samurai Champloo avatars?


----------



## Daxter (Apr 1, 2013)

Metaro said:


> 150x150 avatars with dotted borders of Terra (Or Tara Markov from Teen Titans the animated serie) please /ano.



I made these, maybe you like them?


----------



## Metaro (Apr 1, 2013)

Silver said:


> ^
> Like this





Daxter said:


> I made these, maybe you like them?




Magnificent!! <3 Thank you both!!!1


----------



## ℛei (Apr 1, 2013)

Can someone make a senior avi from ?please and thanks


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## ℛei (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2013)

Anjou Naruko (Anaru) Gif Avas please. Dotted 3px white borders

I like her with her hair down as a child or glasses on! or just whatever is nice 

and please don't stretch them Thanks!


----------



## Imagine (Apr 1, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Anjou Naruko (Anaru) Gif Avas please. Dotted 3px white borders
> 
> I like her with her hair down as a child or glasses on! or just whatever is nice
> 
> and please don't stretch them Thanks!


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2013)

Arya Stark please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 1, 2013)

I want a senior avy size of this picture with the dotted borders please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 1, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> TTGL Kamina/ Mugen from Samurai Champloo avatars?



Re requesting


----------



## Gin (Apr 1, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I want a senior avy size of this picture with the dotted borders please.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 1, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2013)

Could someone make it so that the pics in my sig are the same size?


----------



## Marcο (Apr 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Arya Stark please


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Imagine will rep soon lovie need to spread!

though anyone else have some Anjou Naruko?


----------



## Gin (Apr 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could someone make it so that the pics in my sig are the same size?


 

These should be the same height as the third now, but just a warning, the sig is way over file size limits for NF.   I'd have to make them a lot smaller for them to be within the limit.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2013)

Can I see what size you'd make them?


----------



## Gin (Apr 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Can I see what size you'd make them?


I'd have to make them closer to this size to fit them within the limit.   



I'm sure someone else can do better though, I'm afraid I don't have the tools to reduce the file size myself.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 1, 2013)

Can I get a dotted border on this; and an avatar made from it, with a dotted border please?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2013)

Broken image.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Broken image.


It was broken, then I fixed it like a second later.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 1, 2013)

Any Samurai Champloo avatars lying round?

or Ruroni Kenshin avatars?

or 20th Century boys/Monster

If it could also be 150x200 that'd be fantastic.


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Apr 1, 2013)

I need help with an image.  I need to add text to this picture.



With the following names.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rukia - Akiru
Yamamoto ? Zero
Unohana ? Tsuki-sama
Soi Fon ? Urary
Tessai - Jame 
Urahara - Moriku
Kenpachi ? Biz
Yachiru ? Corn
Mayuri - Kuma
Renji ? Bbomb
Yumichika ? Hayate
Omaeda ? Kim
Byakuya ? Kaien
Hanatarou ? Genkuro
Jinta ? OmegaLuffy (Please don?t confuse with OmegaBbomb XD)
Ururu ? Bleachy~ 
Kon ? Lolwut
Youruichi - Amaya-chan~ 
Ikkaku ? Ryohei
Kira ? Desuka Kira (Deal With it.  )
Matsumoto ? Shibu-kun~
Kiyone ? Shady
Sentarou ? Scapeman
Akon ? Babii
Sakakibe ? Crimson
Tetsuzaimon ? Veggie~
Komamura ? PSP 
Ukitake ? Nico
Kyoraku ? CNP
Nanao ? Seax
Hitsugaya ? Hitsugaya Jr.
Hinamori - Sai


----------



## Zenith (Apr 1, 2013)

Id said:


> Requesting
> Ava: 150 x 200
> And Sig



i re-made this request because i noticed the other guy didn't make the avatar 150x200( if i'm not mistaken)


----------



## Imagine (Apr 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Can I get a dotted border on this; and an avatar made from it, with a dotted border please?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 1, 2013)

Sahyks said:


> Any Samurai Champloo avatars lying round?
> 
> or Ruroni Kenshin avatars?
> 
> ...







​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2013)

Imagine 

I'll rep you twice once I'm out of 24d but can you turn these into avas? Same border please as my sig


----------



## JoJo (Apr 1, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks imagine, will use soon.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 1, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Imagine
> 
> I'll rep you twice once I'm out of 24d but can you turn these into avas? Same border please as my sig


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2013)

I love you have I ever told you that???


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 1, 2013)

Silver said:


> ^
> Like this



thx man perfect. but can u make a gif of 

2:15 - 2:20 in 150 x 150 avy fashion will double that green


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 1, 2013)

Could I have some gif avys of Sasuke?


----------



## Balchenor (Apr 1, 2013)

Re-requesting;
Allen Walker from D.Gray man avatars.
When he has LONG HAIR, like in the pony tail or lower than his shoulders.


----------



## Silver (Apr 1, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> thx man perfect. but can u make a gif of
> 
> 2:15 - 2:20 in 150 x 150 avy fashion will double that green






Katsushiro-kun said:


> Could I have some gif avys of Sasuke?


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 1, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 1, 2013)

fucking gratitude silver 

reps comin your way brother


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2013)

Can I get a black bordered 150 x 150 GIF avy of this:



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcο (Apr 2, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Can I get a black bordered 150 x 150 GIF avy of this:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Like this?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Like this?


Yep, thank you.


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Apr 2, 2013)

~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> I need help with an image.  I need to add text to this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Re-requesting.


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 2, 2013)

Can someone make a set from this? 



Dotted Borders I suppose.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 2, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Can someone make a set from this?
> 
> 
> 
> Dotted Borders I suppose.



(:


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 2, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



Thank youuuu


----------



## KohZa (Apr 2, 2013)

~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> Re-requesting.



i'll try


----------



## JoJo (Apr 2, 2013)

in this Gif can someone remove the frames of this boy?


----------



## Silver (Apr 2, 2013)

^

 ?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 2, 2013)

Silver said:


> ^
> 
> ?



It's perfect. Thanks man.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 2, 2013)

Any Toriko avatars/sets?


----------



## Zenith (Apr 2, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any Toriko avatars/sets?


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Apr 2, 2013)

KohZa said:


> i'll try



It's perfect.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2013)

Any Samurai Jack or Doctor Who sets?


----------



## Fiona (Apr 3, 2013)

Some Avys and/or Siggys featuring Elizabeth from Bioshock Infinite? :33


----------



## Imagine (Apr 3, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Some Avys and/or Siggys featuring Elizabeth from Bioshock Infinite? :33


----------



## Krippy (Apr 3, 2013)

Set request 

Can I get a senior avy made from this



And a senior sig made from this?



whatever border looks best I guess

thanks in advance


----------



## Imagine (Apr 3, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Set request
> 
> Can I get a senior avy made from this
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2013)

Can I get a black bordered senior GIF avy of  please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Silver (Apr 3, 2013)

^


Best I could do without stretching


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Requesting Inuyasha and Kikyo set.

Two different sets.  One of Inuyasha and the other of Kikyo

Size for avatar.  150/200

For signature.  500/150


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2013)

Silver said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Best I could do without stretching


Sorry, the GIF doesn't seem to be working when I set it as my avatar. 

Would this stock work better?


----------



## Silver (Apr 3, 2013)

i think it was a bit over limit, 

Edit: yea they should both work now


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2013)

Silver said:


> i think it was a bit over limit



Than you. :amazed

Would it still be okay to use as an avatar though?


----------



## Krippy (Apr 3, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



thanks mang

gotta spread


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2013)

150x150 plese


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Any 125X125 Sesshomaru Avys?


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2013)

re-size to 400 x 281



re-size these to senior avatars


----------



## Blunt (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## JoJo (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2013)

thank you guys


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2013)

150x150, please. Crop if necessary, even excising text, for best quality.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please. Crop if necessary, even excising text, for best quality.



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, man. Great job as per usual. Gotta spread, though.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Thanks, man. Great job as per usual. Gotta spread, though.



No problem 
And thanks in advance


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 4, 2013)

Toshiro Hitsugaya (Bleach) 150x150/150x200 avi's & sigs. Please?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Toshiro Hitsugaya (Bleach) 150x150/150x200 avi's & sigs. Please?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2013)

Avas please dotted with 3 pix white borders.  and please don't stretch them, try to keep some in normal pace.

















could you try to stop at the part with only the blue haired girl for this one?





and!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 4, 2013)

dotted border, senior size avi with this picture please.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 4, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> dotted border, senior size avi with this picture please.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 4, 2013)

THANKK YOUUU.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 4, 2013)

125X125 Grimmjow Jaegerjaques avatars?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2013)

Could someone give my sig the same border as my avatar?


----------



## Silver (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2013)

Would anyone also mind making a 150x150 avatar similar to the one I have, but with the same border?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Would anyone also mind making a 150x150 avatar similar to the one I have, but with the same border?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2013)

Any way to do it without losing quality?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't need to cut anything. 

I redid it just in case.


----------



## tears (Apr 4, 2013)

ninja'd


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2013)

Hm. Could you attain the same quality as my current avatar?


----------



## tears (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Silver (Apr 4, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> 125X125 Grimmjow Jaegerjaques avatars?





Stunna said:


> Would anyone also mind making a 150x150 avatar similar to the one I have, but with the same border?




[img]http://i.imgur.com/twTPx3U.gif[/img]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2013)

I suppose that's as close as it can get. 

Thanks to both of you. I repped both (well, not you tears. I have to spread) of you/

EDIT -- Actually, Silver, that's perfect.


----------



## tears (Apr 4, 2013)

dont worry :amazed

@Sayaka

hope this okay :amazed
did the last three.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2013)

^ Tears perfection for the last three!!!! thank you!

nvm



Miyamoto Musashi said:


> i don't understand if you want them to be dotted or with a white border or both
> 
> in any case here are some with the white 3px white border. i don't want to make the rest just to find out you want both dotted and white border
> 
> [sp] [/sp]



I wanted it like my current border so that's what I meant!!!!


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 4, 2013)

Purrrrfect. :33 Must spread though.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 5, 2013)

Can anyone make my ava and sig pic like this?:



With the "border" or whatever that is arround both pics please. Same size.


----------



## Silver (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow thanks a lot bro... Will rep after I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2013)

Requesting a transparency of this for my signature.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Edit: Please include the water in the transparency as well, if you can.


----------



## Silver (Apr 5, 2013)

^


found a better quality render :amazed


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2013)

Silver said:


> ^
> 
> 
> found a better quality render :amazed


Oh thanks, but I meant for the water to still be included in the transparency. :sweat

And I quite like the bright light effect on the original. 

+reps anyways. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As soon as a I spread enough to rep you.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 5, 2013)

callie maggotbone, senior gif avas

rep is given to those for their hard work


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 5, 2013)

SesshomaruX2 said:


> Any 125X125 Sesshomaru Avys?



Requesting again


----------



## KohZa (Apr 5, 2013)

SesshomaruX2 said:


> Requesting again


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 6, 2013)

But borders and make it a bit smaller for the sake of sig limits please (I have texts)


----------



## Silver (Apr 6, 2013)

what kinda borders?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 6, 2013)

Silver said:


> what kinda borders?



This will do, thank you!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 6, 2013)

A set.


----------



## Silver (Apr 6, 2013)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



how's this


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 6, 2013)

Silver said:


> ^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It's good. 

Thanks.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Requesting a transparency of this for my signature.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Re-requesting, just because I like water.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 6, 2013)

KohZa said:


>



Thank you :amazed


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-requesting, just because I like water.



gimme a sec

edit:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2013)

avas please with dotted and 3px white borders


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 6, 2013)

Griffith Set
Thin black borders.

Avatar from this.


Signature from this


----------



## Silver (Apr 6, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Griffith Set
> Thin black borders.
> 
> Avatar from this.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









Sayaka said:


> avas please with dotted and 3px white borders
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 6, 2013)

Any Mustang/ Edward Elric or Greedling avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2013)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Lovey need to spread so hold on!!!


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 6, 2013)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks, 24'd will rep ASAP.

Btw nice Gintoki Avatar.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 6, 2013)

Requesting Tywin Lannister avatars, please.


----------



## Silver (Apr 7, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Thanks, 24'd will rep ASAP.
> Btw nice Gintoki Avatar.


thankss


Katsushiro-kun said:


> Any Mustang/ Edward Elric or Greedling avatars?





Sabl?s said:


> Requesting Tywin Lannister avatars, please.


----------



## HiCham (Apr 7, 2013)

JoHnny Depp 150x150  avi's .... Please?


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 7, 2013)

Silver said:


> thankss



Thanks Silver.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 7, 2013)

Can someone tell me what to do to get this saved as a gif that moves?  

I saved it twice, but it just freezes on my avatar


----------



## Blunt (Apr 7, 2013)

The file size is too large. 

If I'm not ninja'd by the time I manage to post this I'll resize it for you.




With gifs, it's best not to leave it up to the resize system because gifs bigger than 150x150 will almost always be over the file size limit. NF automatically changes the dimensions to fit, but not the file size.


----------



## santanico (Apr 7, 2013)

re-size to avatar plz


----------



## Blunt (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Zenith (Apr 7, 2013)

blunt


----------



## No Furries (Apr 7, 2013)

Transparent junior set, please.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 7, 2013)

I would like to request a Slam Dunk set. Rep will be given.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2013)

Requesting this image in senior GIF avy form, with a fancy black border.



Thank you in advance.


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2013)

can someone be so kind and make an avatar gif out of this stock

senior
dotted border
flash back and forth to him then to her vice versa


----------



## Gin (Apr 8, 2013)

starr said:


> can someone be so kind and make an avatar gif out of this stock
> 
> senior
> dotted border
> flash back and forth to him then to her vice versa


How's this?


----------



## Daxter (Apr 8, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Requesting this image in senior GIF avy form, with a fancy black border.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Like this?



I had to cut it down since it went way over the kb limit, so I apologise for that, as this is the best I could do.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 8, 2013)

More Edward Elric avatars?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> More Edward Elric avatars?


----------



## Vash (Apr 8, 2013)

Can anyone make me some Green Goblin (not movie) ava's please?


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks Imagine.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 8, 2013)

Jak said:


> Can anyone make me some Green Goblin (not movie) ava's please?



These okay?


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

Can someone create a dotted border around my Avatar like the one in my sig?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2013)

BD said:


> Can someone create a dotted border around my Avatar like the one in my sig?


----------



## Daxter (Apr 8, 2013)

BD said:


> Can someone create a dotted border around my Avatar like the one in my sig?






Edit; Ninja'd like a pro.


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

+reps to both of you


----------



## Vash (Apr 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> These okay?



These are fine, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2013)

Gin said:


> How's this?



I love it!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 8, 2013)

Add a border and make the avatar switch to each side of the face


----------



## Bitty (Apr 8, 2013)

can someone make this 150x150 with a dotted border.

Thanks


----------



## Stannis (Apr 8, 2013)

8Bit said:


> can someone make this 150x150 with a dotted border.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 8, 2013)

Any cool Madara Uchiha sets?


----------



## Gin (Apr 8, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Add a border and make the avatar switch to each side of the face


I had a go


----------



## Zenith (Apr 8, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Add a border and make the avatar switch to each side of the face


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks guys.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I had to cut it down since it went way over the kb limit, so I apologise for that, as this is the best I could do.


That's perfect, thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2013)

150x150 pleas

quality the same as the gif


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Imagine (Apr 9, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> I would like to request a Slam Dunk set. Rep will be given.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rice (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Any cool Madara Uchiha sets?



​


----------



## Melodie (Apr 9, 2013)

Gif avatars of Mikasa (Shingeki no kyojin). Dotted border~


----------



## Imagine (Apr 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Gif avatars of Mikasa (Shingeki no kyojin). Dotted border~


----------



## Melodie (Apr 9, 2013)

Thankss  ~


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 9, 2013)

High quality Toon-Link avatars.


----------



## Zenith (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## The Scenester (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey hey,

Could somebody make me a dashing/sparkly set of this? Rep & cred will be given, thank you !


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 9, 2013)

any cool Caesar avy's from Spartacus?


----------



## Magician (Apr 9, 2013)

Can someone put black,white,black borders around these and make the second one 150 x 150?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 10, 2013)

can anyone make a higher quality version of my current avatar, same size? (150x150) 
i tried editing it from a manga panel, but i don't have access to very good quality scans


----------



## Remyx (Apr 10, 2013)

Some kind of signature with Dolph Ziggler as the new World Heavyweight champion would be just amazing.


----------



## Impact (Apr 10, 2013)

Any good Persona 4 the animation avatars?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 10, 2013)

BD said:


> Can someone put black,white,black borders around these and make the second one 150 x 150?


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 10, 2013)

SasuSaku avatars?


----------



## Daxter (Apr 10, 2013)

Utakata said:


> can anyone make a higher quality version of my current avatar, same size? (150x150)
> i tried editing it from a manga panel, but i don't have access to very good quality scans



I can do this for you if you direct me to the manga panel.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2013)

150x150 please

same quality


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2013)

That's too large in KB. Another, please


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Iruel (Apr 10, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I can do this for you if you direct me to the manga panel.



Chapter 572, page 09 top right panel :3


----------



## Gin (Apr 10, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Chapter 572, page 09 top right panel :3


Is this what you're looking for?   Never mind if it's not.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 10, 2013)

A set, but make it awesome. It is Batman after all. :amazed


----------



## Iruel (Apr 10, 2013)

Gin said:


> Is this what you're looking for?   Never mind if it's not.



no... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



JK!  of course nice work! I appreciate it :3 +rep!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2013)

Requesting a senior avy of this.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Preferably with the BBC logo removed.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 11, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Requesting a senior avy of this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you my good sir.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 11, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> SasuSaku avatars?



Re-requesting.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 11, 2013)

Dragonball Z sets?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2013)

150x150 same quality plox


----------



## Stannis (Apr 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 same quality plox


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2013)

resize to senior avatar? 
maybe crop it just a little?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2013)

I thought you were busy?

thanks, I owe you double the rep


----------



## Blunt (Apr 11, 2013)

I took my final this afternoon. I thought me making that sig for you cleared that up.

You're welcome.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 11, 2013)

Karin (Naruto) avatars/sets please? :3


----------



## Zenith (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 11, 2013)

Photoshop these together 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 11, 2013)

Doflamingo avatars or sets?


----------



## Silver (Apr 11, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Photoshop these together
> *Spoiler*: __


like this?


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 11, 2013)

Silver said:


> like this?



PERFECT

but make it bigger plz just a tad


----------



## Silver (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 11, 2013)

thank u brah


----------



## Magician (Apr 12, 2013)

Black, White, Black border and senior avatar size, please. 



And then make the bottom one with the same border, but keep the original size.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 12, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Dragonball Z sets?



Come on guys,help a fellow crewmate from time to time.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 12, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> SasuSaku avatars?



Re-Requesting. -_-


----------



## ℛei (Apr 12, 2013)

hello

someone make an avi from  pretty plz  

thanks <3


----------



## Imagine (Apr 12, 2013)

Reiki said:


> hello
> 
> someone make an avi from  pretty plz
> 
> thanks <3


----------



## ℛei (Apr 12, 2013)

thanks  <3


----------



## Magician (Apr 12, 2013)

Can someone scale this down to like a smaller signature size?

[sp][/sp]

Example:

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Daxter (Apr 12, 2013)

BD said:


> Can someone make this 250 x 250?
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Like this?

Edit; oh you changed your mind. Sec.

Edit 2; 







Any good?


----------



## Magician (Apr 12, 2013)

Too fast for your own good. 

I edited my post.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 12, 2013)

I know. I didn't even notice that I posted so quickly.


----------



## Magician (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you. Plus reps


----------



## Bitty (Apr 12, 2013)

can someone make this smaller with a dotted border


Thanks


----------



## Imagine (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Bitty (Apr 12, 2013)

lol I meant as a Sig...not ava..
but thanks anyway imagine-koon +rep
after i spread


----------



## Imagine (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## The Scenester (Apr 12, 2013)

The Scenester said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> Could somebody make me a dashing/sparkly set of this? Rep & cred will be given, thank you !



Re-requesting. Come on guys, anyone?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey..
Can any one make a senior gif for their faces from this  with thin black borders?!..:33


----------



## Tray (Apr 12, 2013)

?


----------



## Zenith (Apr 12, 2013)

edit: urek fucking mazino


----------



## Tray (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 12, 2013)

senior avi of this picture please. 
with black and white borders.


----------



## Silver (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 12, 2013)

Silver said:


>



thank you.


----------



## Impact (Apr 12, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Any good Persona 4 the animation avatars?



Re-Requesting


----------



## Imagine (Apr 12, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Re-Requesting


----------



## Impact (Apr 12, 2013)

BD said:


> -Snip-



Not my first time Requesting here bud 

I've done it plenty of times actually, but in my case am on my phone and the Google function changed quite a bit on my phone so am incapable of getting anything from Google to images to gifs otherwise I would have had a proper set made 

Still thanks for trying to help a fellow poster out  



Imagine said:


>



These are wonderful especially the chie one pek  thanks imagine


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 13, 2013)

Can someone please make me a Toriko sig? Please


----------



## Sunako (Apr 13, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



*_* thank youuuu :*


----------



## RF (Apr 13, 2013)

Guts avys anyone ?


----------



## Sunako (Apr 13, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Re-Requesting. -_-




hope you like ?m


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 13, 2013)

A set from , please.

Within senior member limits.

And a dashed border.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 13, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> A set from , please.
> 
> Within senior member limits.
> 
> And a dashed border.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 13, 2013)

Lovely Hope said:


> Hey..
> Can any one make a senior gif for their faces from this  with thin black borders?!..:33



Re requesting..


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 13, 2013)

Lovely Hope said:


> Re requesting..



Hey Lovely~ :3 What is it you mean? Like a gif of each of their faces going back and forth? Or just a regular av?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 13, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Hey Lovely~ :3 What is it you mean?* Like a gif of each of their faces going back and forth? *Or just a regular av?



Yep........:33


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2013)

JoJo said:


>


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



For the first avatar do you think you could focus it more on Cars' face?

Edit: I gotta spread. Will rep later.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 13, 2013)

Lovely Hope said:


> Yep........:33



Ok I will make for you sweets.  I'll be back in a sec.

Edit;







I hope you like them. :3

Edit 2; Uploaded fixed loops.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2013)

JoJo said:


> For the first avatar do you think you could focus it more on Cars' face?
> 
> Edit: I gotta spread. Will rep later.




How's that?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 13, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Ok I will make for you sweets.  I'll be back in a sec.
> 
> Edit;
> 
> ...



Wow..amazing..pek
Thanks dear ..gonna use them soon..
will cred..:33


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 13, 2013)

Sunako said:


> hope you like ?m



Just the second one. :x Thanks.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2013)

150x150, same quality, ples


----------



## Daxter (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, same quality, ples



This is the best I could do within the file size limits.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, same quality, ples



 but it's too big for the limit. 

had to remove some frames and reduce the quality.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks bro, iou


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2013)

Imagine said:


> How's that?



That's perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2013)

150x150 of this too, please


----------



## Blunt (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2013)

Dotted border on this. If possible can you slow the gif down, but not by _too_ much. Along with a resize of 300 x 197.

And an avatar of the guy on the left please. With dotted borders. 


Edit:


Avatar of the guy on the right to please. :33


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted border on this. If possible can you slow the gif down, but not by _too_ much. Along with a resize of 300 x 197.
> 
> And an avatar of the guy on the left please. With dotted borders.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks imagine. Will rep again.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 13, 2013)

150x150 dotted borders pls


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Sablés (Apr 13, 2013)

Do you expect to rep you?


----------



## Psychic (Apr 13, 2013)

Requesting a set out of these, thanks :


*Spoiler*: __ 






resize to 150X150



resize sig




Thanks. Will rep.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 14, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Do you expect to rep you?


 


Psychic said:


> Requesting a set out of these, thanks :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Psychic (Apr 14, 2013)

OMG, That was fast. Repped! :amazed


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 14, 2013)

Can I get a set from this?


Will rep.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 14, 2013)

Any Ulquiorra / Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Silver (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 14, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Any Ulquiorra / Sasuke avatars?



Really old ones, you can use if you want to


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 14, 2013)

^ That's okay Ane.


----------



## Silver (Apr 14, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Can I get a set from this?
> 
> 
> Will rep.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Katsushiro-kun said:


> Any Ulquiorra / Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Siver.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 14, 2013)

Set

Here is the stock:


On the bottom left corner could you put the name Bruce Wayne.
Other than that, make it look awesome.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 14, 2013)

Requesting a signature of this image in varying sizes all within the sig dimension limit, please. Oh, and with a dotted line border. 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Thank you in advance.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 14, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Requesting a signature of this image in varying sizes all within the sig dimension limit, please. Oh, and with a dotted line border.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 14, 2013)

someone make me a zoro-set from the new one piece movie, please.

and N avatars (Pokemon)


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2013)

150x150 plesa


----------



## Marcο (Apr 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 plesa


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2013)

senior avy please


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2013)

this one too please


----------



## Imagine (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2013)

sankyuu                 .


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 15, 2013)

a sig of all of these made into one


----------



## G (Apr 15, 2013)

can anyone make me an avatar from 1:34 -1:36? the part with the girls shirt?
Thanks.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 15, 2013)

Can someone resize this to make it bigger, please? I rep you for a thankyou.


----------



## Xin (Apr 15, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> Can someone resize this to make it bigger, please? I rep you for a thankyou.



[sp=300x600][/sp]
[sp=250x500][/sp]


----------



## Stannis (Apr 15, 2013)

G said:


> can anyone make me an avatar from 1:34 -1:36? the part with the girls shirt?
> Thanks.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 15, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> someone make me a zoro-set from the new one piece movie, please.
> 
> and N avatars (Pokemon)



I don't watch One Piece or know about it, but being the player of Pokemon games as I am... 

I had some free time so I sat down and made a few avatars. I hope you like any of them. n__n


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 15, 2013)

Mushibugyo avatars?


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 15, 2013)

Bran Stark avatars or sets?


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I don't watch One Piece or know about it, but being the player of Pokemon games as I am...
> 
> I had some free time so I sat down and made a few avatars. I hope you like any of them. n__n



Love 'em all, thanks ;3


----------



## Magician (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Make this one a senior avatar please, with dotted border. :33



^ And make this dotted border for a sig, with the same size as the example below.

[sp=Example][/sp]

I will love you forever.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 15, 2013)

BD said:


> ^ Make this one a senior avatar please, with dotted border. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magician (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn, that was fast. 

+reps


----------



## Sablés (Apr 16, 2013)

Dotted Avy pls.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 16, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Dotted Avy pls.





Pleb.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 16, 2013)

I love you.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 16, 2013)

The Scenester said:


> Re-requesting. Come on guys, anyone?



Re-Re-requesting.. Come on, I know someone can help


----------



## Xin (Apr 16, 2013)

The Scenester said:


> Re-Re-requesting.. Come on, I know someone can help



I recommend you to request it in one of the setshops, if you can't find someone here who does it.


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 16, 2013)

transparency, please
150x150


----------



## Xin (Apr 16, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> transparency, please
> 150x150


----------



## ℛei (Apr 16, 2013)

can someone resize  and make a senior ava?please


----------



## Marcο (Apr 16, 2013)

Reiki said:


> can someone resize  and make a senior ava?please


----------



## ℛei (Apr 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Some frames had to be cut for it to work.



thank you both


----------



## Daxter (Apr 16, 2013)

The Scenester said:


> Re-Re-requesting.. Come on, I know someone can help



I could attempt this, but maybe if you're more specific since I don't know exactly how you mean.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 16, 2013)

Kid Kakashi or Kid Itachi avatars?


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 16, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> a sig of all of these made into one



I was told this wouldn't fit within the 1mb size limit?

What I meant by all of these pics in one was like a fade effect goin like "we.. all.. fall.. down.. like...toy... soldiers...". If that makes sense, just to clarify


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 16, 2013)

gif set with border

ava: 0:45 to 0:47
sig: 1:18 to 1:24


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 16, 2013)

Set from this? 
Dotted borders I guess. 

Please crop the bottom where the legs are obviously missing.
Also crop a bit of the excess space on the sides if necessary.


----------



## Zenith (Apr 16, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> gif set with border
> 
> ava: 0:45 to 0:47
> sig: 1:18 to 1:24





hey Saz i made the ava, but for the sig you'll have to ask a proper set shop as the work is more meticulous and i lack the time do it myself unfortunately



Gold Roger said:


> Set from this?
> Dotted borders I guess.
> 
> Please crop the bottom where the legs are obviously missing.
> Also crop a bit of the excess space on the sides if necessary.





you didn't ask for it, but a transparency looks good on this one


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 17, 2013)

Madara Uchiha sigs please.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2013)

150x150, please


----------



## Xin (Apr 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please



av filesize:

normal: 


av filesize: 

normal:


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 17, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Kid Kakashi or Kid Itachi avatars?



Re-requesting.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Silver (Apr 17, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Re-requesting.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2013)

I was hoping to have the shot of Zod shouting "I will find him".

gotta spread btw


----------



## Silver (Apr 17, 2013)

cut frames here and there


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Silver.  I will rep soon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2013)

^ remove the DVD sign please

make it look like it was never there, as natural as possible 

not cut anything off


ty


----------



## Imagine (Apr 18, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ remove the DVD sign please
> 
> make it look like it was never there, as natural as possible
> 
> ...





No resize?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2013)

if I want to resize I'll do it myself

seems you're useful for something after all, breadman 



P.S. if someone else does it better - I'll appreciate it


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 18, 2013)

Could someone turn these three GIFs into an awesome signature while making sure that it is under the file size and dimension limits.



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 18, 2013)

Any Vergo, Black-beard, Zoro, or Toriko(Series Sets)


----------



## G (Apr 18, 2013)

blue exorcist avys?
anything goes as long as its good quality


----------



## Imagine (Apr 18, 2013)

G said:


> blue exorcist avys?
> anything goes as long as its good quality


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

Simple request. Can someone cut out the white background of this pic.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 18, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Simple request. Can someone cut out the white background of this pic.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot. :amazed


----------



## JoJo (Apr 18, 2013)

Dotted border avatar: 

Dotted Border on this only:


----------



## Imagine (Apr 18, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted border avatar:
> 
> Dotted Border on this only:


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 18, 2013)

can you do me a siggy of this picture with dotted borders please.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks. 

Would rep but I gotta spread.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 18, 2013)

The Divine One Dannii said:


> can you do me a siggy of this picture with dotted borders please.





JoJo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Would rep but I gotta spread.


None necessary, mang.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


> None necessary, mang.



thanks.


----------



## Vice (Apr 19, 2013)

150x150, no text and add a border? Effects optional.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 19, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Could someone turn these three GIFs into an awesome signature while making sure that it is under the file size and dimension limits.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Re-requesting. 

If making it under the file size is too difficult, it would be alright if you just take the first GIF and make it into a senior avy, while making the last two GIF into the signature. Or, if you really have to, make the signature with still images (as long as the faces and the words are still visible) instead.


----------



## Xin (Apr 19, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-requesting.
> 
> If making it under the file size is too difficult, it would be alright if you just take the first GIF and make it into a senior avy, while making the last two GIF into the signature. Or, if you really have to, make the signature with still images (as long as the faces and the words are still visible) instead.



Many cut downs, but this should do it:


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 19, 2013)

Xin said:


> Many cut downs, but this should do it:


Thank you.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 19, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I could attempt this, but maybe if you're more specific since I don't know exactly how you mean.



Oh, sorry, you can do whatever you want haha, as long as it looks good  I kinda like the style of your current sig. Avatar style: one white border, one black, kinda like how I have now, 150x150. Thank you so much in advance !


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2013)

Canti (FLCL) avatars


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2013)

starr said:


> Canti (FLCL) avatars



​
Rep if taking please =)


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 19, 2013)

Senior avy with border. Something fancy if you like. 



Thanks in advance.

Edit: Actually, instead, could someone make a senior GIF avy (under the file size limit) of this with a fancy black border. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Could you also remove the words.




Thanks again.


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2013)

starr said:


> thank you



No problem


----------



## Magician (Apr 19, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

^ Can someone make this 150x150 with dotted borders

[sp][/sp]

Make this 300x170 for my sig with dotted borders please. :33


----------



## Daxter (Apr 19, 2013)

BD said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ^ Can someone make this 150x150 with dotted borders
> 
> ...



I can't get the exact dimensions you want for the signature, but here's what I did. Hope it's all right.



'


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Stannis (Apr 19, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 please



had to remove some frames


----------



## Vice (Apr 19, 2013)

Vice said:


> 150x150, no text and add a border? Effects optional.



Rerequesting.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 19, 2013)

Vice said:


> Rerequesting.




Can't see the picture. o.o;



The Scenester said:


> Oh, sorry, you can do whatever you want haha, as long as it looks good  I kinda like the style of your current sig. Avatar style: one white border, one black, kinda like how I have now, 150x150. Thank you so much in advance !




Okay, here's what I ended up making, I hope you like it. If you want to use it, please credit me. :3





I know you asked for black and white borders, but I didn't think it'd go well. If you'd like me to still make them black and white, let me know and I'll do the borders over for you. :]


----------



## Stannis (Apr 19, 2013)

Vice said:


> Rerequesting.








If you want some effects you better ask at shops.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 19, 2013)

Can I get this image transed along with the words Dragon Ball FC written across it with a cool looking faunt?


----------



## Vice (Apr 19, 2013)

Boshi said:


> If you want some effects you better ask at shops.



Thanks.

Apparently I have to spread.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:
			
		

> Senior avy with border. Something fancy if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Re-requesting.


----------



## Magician (Apr 20, 2013)

Edit: Shit, just read the edit.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2013)

BD said:


> Edit: Shit, just read the edit.


Actually, I might as well use that anyways. 

+reps 

But if anyone wants to finish my edited request I will still rep you. Please.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 20, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Okay, here's what I ended up making, I hope you like it. If you want to use it, please credit me. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it! Will put this up, rep & cred naturally  Thank you


----------



## Rosi (Apr 20, 2013)

Transparency for this ava plz


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xin (Apr 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Transparency for this ava plz
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosi (Apr 20, 2013)

ty pek

Have  , as I can't rep you again so soon


----------



## Psychic (Apr 20, 2013)

Can I get a matching signature from this? ^^


----------



## Stannis (Apr 20, 2013)

Psychic said:


> Can I get a matching signature from this? ^^



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 20, 2013)

Set from this


Dotted Borders I guess.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 20, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Set from this
> 
> 
> Dotted Borders.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 20, 2013)

Thin borders for my ava, pls.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 20, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Thin borders for my ava, pls.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 20, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Thin borders for my ava, pls.



 ?


----------



## Tray (Apr 20, 2013)

White borders and get rid of the words in the upper right.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 20, 2013)

Urek said:


> White borders and get rid of the words in the upper right.


----------



## Tray (Apr 21, 2013)

Great. And the Ava?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 21, 2013)

Boshi said:


> you didn't ask for one



Yes he did. 

The tag on the spoiler said set.


----------



## Tray (Apr 21, 2013)

What Zirconis said.


Boshi said:


> you didn't ask for one



But Arigato anyways, got 24'd while spreading


----------



## Psychic (Apr 21, 2013)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thanks a bunch! Reps! :amazed


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 21, 2013)

Any Clara Oswald from Doctor Who?


----------



## Marcο (Apr 21, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Any Clara Oswald from Doctor Who?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2013)

SUpernatural. Mainly Dean and Castiel. Avatars


----------



## Imagine (Apr 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> SUpernatural. Mainly Dean and Castiel. Avatars


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2013)

Could I get this transparent, and with a 150x150 avatar?


----------



## Marcο (Apr 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could I get this transparent, and with a 150x150 avatar?


Is this what you were looking for? 

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2013)

Perfecto       .


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2013)

can someone trans this gif for meh, and make it smaller


----------



## Marcο (Apr 21, 2013)

starr said:


> can someone trans this gif for meh, and make it smaller



*Spoiler*: __ 







Like this? 


EDIT: Resized


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2013)

that's exactly what I wanted, thank you


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 22, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



Epic, thanks.


----------



## Lucciola (Apr 22, 2013)

Can I get a set out of this please? smaller sig. 150x150 avatar. dotted borders.


----------



## Gin (Apr 22, 2013)

Lapis said:


> Can I get a set out of this please? smaller sig. 150x150 avatar. dotted borders.


here's the ava 

do you want the text in the top right cropped out for the sig?


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Apr 22, 2013)

~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> Requesting Inuyasha and Kikyo set.
> 
> Two different sets.  One of Inuyasha and the other of Kikyo
> 
> ...



Re-requesting.


----------



## Lucciola (Apr 22, 2013)

Gin said:


> here's the ava
> 
> do you want the text in the top right cropped out for the sig?


Yes please. Thank you.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 22, 2013)

Party Posse or Bart Simpson avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2013)

Ymir!!!! or Ymir x Historia/Christa!!!

sigs avas transparent sigs...anything


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 22, 2013)

james cook from skins us, senior gif avas


----------



## Delicious (Apr 22, 2013)

reduce size pls


----------



## Stannis (Apr 22, 2013)

Delicious said:


> reduce size pls



deleted some frames.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 22, 2013)

Gratitude, Usurper.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 22, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Party Posse or Bart Simpson avatars?



Re-requesting.


----------



## Silver (Apr 22, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Ymir!!!! or Ymir x Historia/Christa!!!
> 
> sigs avas transparent sigs...anything





Trinity said:


> james cook from skins us, senior gif avas


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2013)

thank you!!!! I'm liking this new manga xD


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2013)

transparency for sig please :33


----------



## G (Apr 23, 2013)

avys of yukio from ao no exorcist


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2013)

Ymir, christa/historia, potato-chan avas?

dotted with white borders!


----------



## Stannis (Apr 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> transparency for sig please :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2013)

crop and re-size to senior avatar



somebody?


----------



## Xin (Apr 24, 2013)

starr said:


> crop and re-size to senior avatar
> 
> 
> 
> somebody?



like that?


----------



## Marcο (Apr 24, 2013)

starr said:


> crop and re-size to senior avatar
> 
> 
> 
> somebody?


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2013)

I  u guys


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 24, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Parts 2 or 7 Avatars?


----------



## Horan (Apr 25, 2013)

Zoro avatars ?


----------



## Vice (Apr 25, 2013)

Senior-sized transparency please?


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 25, 2013)

Pretimeskip Sasuke avatars? >.>


----------



## Silver (Apr 25, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Pretimeskip Sasuke avatars? >.>





Vice said:


> Senior-sized transparency please?


----------



## Vice (Apr 25, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Much appreciated, bro.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 25, 2013)

Gotta spread. Thanks Silver.


----------



## Gin (Apr 25, 2013)

Could someone please try and make a higher quality version of this gif:



I made it in GIMP, but I believe PS has the capacity for higher quality gifs (could be wrong).   Anyway if someone thinks they can do so, please give it a go.   It doesn't matter if the size is slightly different, but I'd like it under 1MB of course.

Here's the video, starts at 1.06:


----------



## Silver (Apr 25, 2013)

Horan said:


> Zoro avatars ?






Gin said:


> Could someone please try and make a higher quality version of this gif:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried, turned out pretty much the same for me


----------



## Gin (Apr 25, 2013)

Silver said:


> Tried, turned out pretty much the same for me


It looks better to me, so thanks


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 25, 2013)

Avy
2:27-2:29


and
Zoro gifs (sig-size) from the new One Piece movie


----------



## Magician (Apr 25, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

^ Same size as my current sig, dotted borders.

[sp][/sp]

Make this senior avatar sized with dotted borders, please. :33


----------



## Silver (Apr 25, 2013)

BD said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ^ Same size as my current sig, dotted borders.
> 
> ...


DTB :amazed





Santoryu said:


> Avy
> 2:27-2:29
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magician (Apr 25, 2013)

Silver said:


> DTB :amazed



It's awesome isn't it. 

Also can you make the sig a bit bigger? I underestimated the size. 

Will rep in 24 hours.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2013)

Ymir avas dotted with white borders please!!!!!!!

or Badass Ymir with Christa in it avas dotted with white borders


----------



## Silver (Apr 25, 2013)

Yea it was great, been so long since i watched it


----------



## Magician (Apr 25, 2013)

Silver said:


> Yea it was great, been so long since i watched it



Thank you. 

I'm on episode three.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 25, 2013)

Set/Avatar out of  with some (but not _too_ much) effects, please.

Will rep and cred, of course.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 25, 2013)

Trans from this. Keep it it original size. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Silver (Apr 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Set/Avatar out of  with some (but not _too_ much) effects, please.
> 
> Will rep and cred, of course.



*Spoiler*: _How's this_ 











JoJo said:


> Trans from this. Keep it it original size.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


----------



## Sablés (Apr 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Set/Avatar out of  with some (but not _too_ much) effects, please.
> 
> Will rep and cred, of course.





Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: _How's this_


That's incredible.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 25, 2013)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: _How's this_



Thanks. It looks great.

Also you have a magnificent set.

Edit: Gotta spread

Goku avatars please. Dotted border with them too. And I'd like them to gifs.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 25, 2013)

Can someone make my avatar a bit less rounded?


----------



## Marcο (Apr 25, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Can someone make my avatar a bit less rounded?


 

How's this?


----------



## Sablés (Apr 25, 2013)

Marco.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 26, 2013)

Set within senior limits from .

A thin border.

No effects, please.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Set within senior limits from .
> 
> A thin border.
> 
> No effects, please.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 26, 2013)

Imagine said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2013)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: _How's this_



That's great, but you could you add some effect(s) and remove the border please?


----------



## Silver (Apr 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Subtle_


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2013)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you; taking the avatar(s) 

Will rep again when I'm able to.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 26, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence please? :33


----------



## Imagine (Apr 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Jennifer Lawrence please? :33


----------



## G (Apr 26, 2013)

need dem yukio from ao no exorcist avys


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 26, 2013)

Darth Vader avatars?

This one is getting a tad stale.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 26, 2013)

jon snow gif avas please?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 26, 2013)

Could anyone resize this pic and make it transparent?


----------



## Marcο (Apr 26, 2013)

Reiki said:


> jon snow gif avas please?


----------



## ℛei (Apr 26, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



thank youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Marcο (Apr 26, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Could anyone resize this pic and make it transparent?



*Spoiler*: __ 








EDIT: Oops, did you want a sig or ava? 


Silver has taken care of it anyhow.


----------



## Silver (Apr 26, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Could anyone resize this pic and make it transparent?





Reiki said:


> jon snow gif avas please?






G said:


> need dem yukio from ao no exorcist avys


----------



## ℛei (Apr 26, 2013)

^ thanks


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 26, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



yeesss


----------



## Remyx (Apr 26, 2013)

Any Luffy or Yusuke Urameshi sets?


----------



## Magician (Apr 26, 2013)

Can someone make a set out of this? Dotted borders. :33


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 26, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I wanted to have a sig,but thanks both of you,enoy a rep.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 26, 2013)

Dotted border on my current sig please.

And on this image.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 26, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted border on my current sig please.
> 
> And on this image.


----------



## emili (Apr 27, 2013)

Can someone crop this into 150x150 avy, please? :33


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2013)

BD said:


> Can someone make a set out of this? Dotted borders. :33


----------



## Magician (Apr 27, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



+Reps. 

Can you make the sig around my current sig size, please? You can pretty much take out the lower body. Much appreciated.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2013)

BD said:


> +Reps.
> 
> Can you make the sig around my current sig size, please? You can pretty much take out the lower body. Much appreciated.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2013)

emili said:


> Can someone crop this into 150x150 avy, please? :33


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 27, 2013)

Any epic Vegeta sets?


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Any epic Sesshomaru sigs?


----------



## ℛei (Apr 27, 2013)

hi :33

someone please resize  to senior ava.Thanks a lot


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2013)

Reiki said:


> hi :33
> 
> someone please resize  to senior ava.Thanks a lot





Some frames had to be cut.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 27, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 27, 2013)

HQ Susanoo Sasuke/ Madara avatars?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 27, 2013)

Can someone make a set out of this. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





I would prefer the sig to have dotted borders, and the avatar to be a senior one focussed on the guy's face and upper body, also with a dotted border. But other than that, just play with whatever you think would look awesome. 




Thank you in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 27, 2013)

make this an avi please with rounded borders.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2013)

I want to use this as a sig, but I need it to be smaller if it's possible? 

I think I have an avatar for it on the way. Rep will be given when I'm not twenty foured. Thank you.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I want to use this as a sig, but I need it to be smaller if it's possible?
> 
> I think I have an avatar for it on the way. Rep will be given when I'm not twenty foured. Thank you.


 

Lemme know if you want an avy out of it.


----------



## Remyx (Apr 27, 2013)

In case people forgot 



Remyx said:


> Any Luffy or Yusuke Urameshi sets?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 27, 2013)

Could anyone resize my current signature,I want it a bit smaller.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Silver (Apr 27, 2013)

The Divine One Dannii said:


> make this an avi please with rounded borders.


 



Hakan Erkan said:


> Could anyone resize my current signature,I want it a bit smaller.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 27, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Can someone make a set out of this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## emili (Apr 28, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-requesting.





*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 28, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> HQ Susanoo Sasuke/ Madara avatars?



Re-requesting. U.U


----------



## Ghost (Apr 28, 2013)

Arthas/The Lich King avatars


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 28, 2013)

Silver said:


>



THANK YOU.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2013)

150x150, please


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 28, 2013)

sig of this


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2013)

badass ymir avas please!!!!! PLEASE!!

dotted with white 3px borders!


----------



## JoJo (Apr 28, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> sig of this



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, but what about the avy?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 28, 2013)

Err, you just said sig.


----------



## Magician (Apr 28, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

^Make an Avy out of this. Black, White, Black borders and take out the deviantart words at the bottom.

[sp][/sp]

^Make this around the same size as my current sig. Black, White, Black borders. Please. :33


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Err, you just said sig.



my bad man, gt sig and set mixed up


----------



## JoJo (Apr 28, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> my bad man, gt sig and set mixed up



It's alright, stuff like that happens to me a lot to.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 28, 2013)

-_- Lelouch avatars?


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2013)

senior avatar please


----------



## Stannis (Apr 29, 2013)

starr said:


> senior avatar please


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2013)

thank youuuu


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 29, 2013)

senior size sig please.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2013)

Can I get an amen?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Along with a 150x150 transparency for , plx:


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Can I get an amen?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2013)

Where's my amen?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 30, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior size sig please.



re-requesting .


----------



## JoJo (Apr 30, 2013)

Dotted border on this. And can you remove some frames? It's currently at 522.55 KB.


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Where's my amen?



who dat?


----------



## Imagine (May 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted border on this. And can you remove some frames? It's currently at 522.55 KB.


----------



## JoJo (May 1, 2013)

You are the best. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 1, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> re-requesting .



you know what I'll just put it in my sig.


----------



## Stannis (May 1, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior size sig please.



you mean ava? it's within the limit size for a sig.


----------



## Aeiou (May 1, 2013)

starr said:


> who dat?



Fiiiine. I'll save the avatar until I get an amen a good sig. Thankies.


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2013)

^Why don't you just tell me who that is? 

n-e way



make it smaller please, someone


----------



## Hariti (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Xin (May 1, 2013)

starr said:


> ^Why don't you just tell me who that is?
> 
> n-e way
> 
> ...



like this? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2013)

excellent +reps

gotta spread, remind me yeah?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2013)

Can I get a set from this please?

Make the sig transparent while avatar has still the background.


----------



## Bonly (May 1, 2013)

Can someone make these Senior avatar size


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I get a set from this please?
> 
> Make the sig transparent while avatar has still the background.



gimme a sec

edit:


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2013)

150x145, please


----------



## Stannis (May 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x145, please


----------



## Imagine (May 1, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Can someone make these Senior avatar size


----------



## Bonly (May 2, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Remyx (May 2, 2013)

Oh never mind.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 2, 2013)

Alright. So here's my request - I've been trying to get this image:




to have a transparent background. No matter what I do in Photoshop, the image I upload to the forum for an avatar ends up reverting to a solid white background, even if it shows up transparent in the program. I just want the face with a transparent backdrop for my avatar. That's it. Since I can't seem to do it myself, I was wondering if one of you fine folks could whip something up for me.

I realize it has transparency right now, but once I upload it for the avatar it goes to white for fuck knows what reason why.


----------



## Gin (May 2, 2013)

Kahvehane said:


> Alright. So here's my request - I've been trying to get this image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The image needs to be avatar size or smaller to retain transparency as an avatar.   This should work.


----------



## Magician (May 2, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

^150x150 dotted borders.

[sp][/sp]

Make it a bit smaller, with dotted borders. Also if you could take out the white dots around the edges and get rid of the speech bubble, that would be great.

Will be appreciated.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 2, 2013)

starr said:


> gimme a sec
> 
> edit:



Thank you


----------



## Santoryu (May 2, 2013)

150x150 plz


----------



## Imagine (May 2, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> 150x150 plz





Some frames had to be cut.


----------



## Imagine (May 2, 2013)

BD said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ^150x150 dotted borders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boomy (May 2, 2013)

This:



As a avatar, senior sized, without borders.

This:



As a signature, make it smaller width but no lose in quality  Would be cool if height would stay the same. Again, no borders.

Please.

edit: forget about "no borders". Make plain, skinny, black borders.


----------



## Stannis (May 2, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boomy (May 2, 2013)

Seems I edited too late. Can you make black borders? Skinny ones?


----------



## Boomy (May 2, 2013)

Avatar too


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2013)

Niklaus/Joseph Morgan avatar gifs plz


----------



## Imagine (May 2, 2013)

starr said:


> Niklaus/Joseph Morgan avatar gifs plz


----------



## Marcο (May 2, 2013)

starr said:


> Niklaus/Joseph Morgan avatar gifs plz


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2013)

hmpfff yes thank you


another request for anyone, rep will be given



^Make those senior avatars

^and this one 150x150 and 100x100

thanks


----------



## Silver (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Magician (May 2, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

A bit smaller with dotted borders please.


----------



## Silver (May 2, 2013)




----------



## JoJo (May 2, 2013)

[sp][/sp]
Dotted border avy from this and focus on his face please.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 2, 2013)

Boshi said:


> you mean ava? it's within the limit size for a sig.



thanks. i'll put it as an ava instead.


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2013)

JoJo said:


> [sp][/sp]
> Dotted border avy from this and focus on his face please.



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## JoJo (May 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Thanks. Taking.


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Thanks. Taking.



You're welcome


----------



## Arya Stark (May 3, 2013)

(you can shorten the white part at the beginning)




can i get these in ava size please?


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> (you can shorten the white part at the beginning)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A lot of frames had to be cut for the first one to be wore as an ava.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 3, 2013)

Imagine said:


> A lot of frames had to be cut for the first one to be wore as an ava.



Third is not ava size though but thanks for others, yay!


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Third is not ava size though but thanks for others, yay!


Oops.


----------



## Basilikos (May 3, 2013)

Set within senior limits from , please.

Thin border.

No effects.


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Set within senior limits from , please.
> 
> Thin border.
> 
> No effects.


----------



## Basilikos (May 3, 2013)

Thank you.

edit: need to spread rep


----------



## Bitty (May 3, 2013)

cam someone give these dotted borders?



thanks


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2013)

8Bit said:


> cam someone give these dotted borders?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2013)

resize these please  150x150





ty!


----------



## Stannis (May 3, 2013)

starr said:


> resize these please  150x150
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2013)

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2013)

Supernatural gifs, senior or super size


----------



## Sunako (May 4, 2013)

Can someone turn these into 150x avatars please?


----------



## Silver (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Black Sheep (May 4, 2013)

Could someone make this into an avy, please?


----------



## Silver (May 4, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Could someone make this into an avy, please?





Goova said:


> Supernatural gifs, senior or super size


----------



## Gold Roger (May 4, 2013)

Transparency signature from this?


----------



## Black Sheep (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Silver.


----------



## Rima (May 4, 2013)

Set request

Avatar: 
Sig: 
Border: Rounded
Size: Senior


----------



## Stannis (May 4, 2013)

Rima said:


> Set request
> 
> Avatar:
> Sig:
> ...


----------



## Hebe (May 4, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Transparency signature from this?



Is this one fine? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2013)

would someone please trans these  and keep the size


----------



## Hebe (May 4, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> would someone please trans these  and keep the size



Are they fine? 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2013)

Yeah thoses are fine I think I can work with it!!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Senior avatar of this. Make the border rounded and add a black and white effect to it_ 









Thank you in advance.


----------



## Karyuu (May 5, 2013)

Can somone please make me an avatar out of this:



Size: 150x200
Border: Just Black 

Thnak yous.


----------



## Sunako (May 5, 2013)

thank you you're awesome <3


----------



## Hebe (May 5, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senior avatar of this. Make the border rounded and add a black and white effect to it_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are these okay? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tray (May 5, 2013)

Set plox 

Avatar: 

Sig:


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2013)

A simpler request then. 

150x150, please


----------



## Stannis (May 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> A simpler request then.
> 
> 150x150, please


----------



## Hebe (May 5, 2013)

Urek said:


> Set plox
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> Sig:



Are they fine?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tray (May 5, 2013)

Of course  

Will cred when I wear it


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 5, 2013)

Hebe said:


> Are these okay?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That's perfect. :33


----------



## Arya Stark (May 5, 2013)

Can I get a normal avy from ? Would be perfect with black borders.


----------



## Hebe (May 5, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I get a normal avy from ? Would be perfect with black borders.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 5, 2013)

Thanks!  :33


----------



## Silver (May 5, 2013)

Karyuu said:


> Can somone please make me an avatar out of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ℛei (May 5, 2013)

can someone make a 150 x 150 svs of this gif?



thanks :33


----------



## Silver (May 5, 2013)




----------



## ℛei (May 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 5, 2013)

Kamijou Touma avatars (125 x 125)


----------



## Seiji (May 6, 2013)

Killua Zoldyck from Hunter x Hunter set, anyone? 

Senior size with thin black border please.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 6, 2013)

can this resized from height? I can't use it with my spoiler tag


----------



## Hebe (May 6, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> can this resized from height? I can't use it with my spoiler tag



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 6, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Killua Zoldyck from Hunter x Hunter set, anyone?
> 
> Senior size with thin black border please.



*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (May 6, 2013)

~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> Two different sets.  One of Inuyasha and the other of Kikyo
> 
> Size for avatar.  150/200
> 
> For signature.  500/150




Re-requesting.


----------



## Remyx (May 6, 2013)

Can someone make this smaller and perfectly clear?


----------



## Seiji (May 6, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Will rep again soon.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 6, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Thanks man! Will rep again soon.



No problem, sounds good.



Remyx said:


> Can someone make this smaller and perfectly clear?



Did what I could.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2013)

Any Qui-Gon Jinn sets/avatars?

Also, this 150x150



If you could also unstretch it, that'd be cool


----------



## Gin (May 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Also, this 150x150
> 
> 
> 
> If you could also unstretch it, that'd be cool


----------



## Scizor (May 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Any Qui-Gon Jinn sets/avatars?
> 
> Also, this 150x150
> 
> ...



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## zetzume (May 7, 2013)

Make me an ava  Please.  150x200 and 100x100.


----------



## Misuzu (May 7, 2013)

Can I ask something? Maybe some bleach avatars? Rukia prefer


----------



## Hebe (May 7, 2013)

zetzume said:


> Make me an ava  Please.  150x200 and 100x100.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vermin (May 7, 2013)

can someone please trans  

just the guy by himself plz?


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2013)

150x150, please


----------



## Imagine (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 7, 2013)

Can someone please add dotted borders on this gif:




Much appreciated.


----------



## santanico (May 7, 2013)

make this gif under 346 file size to 341 instead? 



edit: and resize to senior avatar


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2013)

could someone please!!!!

make an gif ava out of this with the girls faces and hands please!

border: dotted  on the outside with 3 px white border on the inside 


will rep and CRED. 




also could someone trans this?



small and without the bubble 

thank you whoever


----------



## Marcο (May 7, 2013)

starr said:


> make this gif under 346 file size to 341 instead?


----------



## Imagine (May 7, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> could someone please!!!!
> 
> make an gif ava out of this with the girls faces and hands please!
> 
> ...


 

Couldn't do trans like I thought.


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2013)

Hmm I see its pretty good for your first gif love!


----------



## santanico (May 7, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



ty! I'll rep you as soon as I spread some


----------



## JoJo (May 7, 2013)

Dotted border avys from these gifs please.

[sp]http://24.media.tumblr.com/9373c3f5bb72c0db810b44dcc201cc9e/tumblr_mjzvcr2yn81qe4w7so1_500.gif



[/sp]


----------



## Imagine (May 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Can someone please add dotted borders on this gif:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JoJo said:


> Dotted border avys from these gifs please.
> 
> [sp]http://24.media.tumblr.com/9373c3f5bb72c0db810b44dcc201cc9e/tumblr_mjzvcr2yn81qe4w7so1_500.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot man. Will rep you after my seal is lifted which is in 3 days .


----------



## zetzume (May 7, 2013)

Hebe said:


> *Spoiler*: __




thanks. <3 much appreciated. :amazed


----------



## JoJo (May 7, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Did not see this. Thanks.

Edit: gotta spread


----------



## Misuzu (May 8, 2013)

Sorry this pic is so big :/





Can someone make me a 150x150 ava from these 2 pictures pls? =)


----------



## Krippy (May 8, 2013)

looking for some 170x170 profile pics of the Joker 

preferrably from the dark knight


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2013)

Krippy said:


> looking for some 170x170 profile pics of the Joker
> 
> preferrably from the dark knight


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2013)

Misuzu said:


> Sorry this pic is so big :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 8, 2013)

Sig from , please.

Nothing too big, but with the three visible.


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Sig from , please.
> 
> Nothing too big, but with the three visible.






skullknight.jpg


----------



## Krippy (May 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


>


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2013)

150x150


----------



## Stannis (May 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150


----------



## Gin (May 8, 2013)

Cersei Lannister avatars.   Both gif and non-gif if you can.


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2013)

Gin said:


> Cersei Lannister avatars.   Both gif and non-gif if you can.





:byakuya


----------



## Gin (May 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


> :byakuya


Thanks bro, I'll get you tomorrow 

A Lannister always pays his reps


----------



## Tray (May 8, 2013)

Avatar for


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2013)

Urek said:


> Avatar for


----------



## Tray (May 9, 2013)

Thanks 



> A Lannister always pays his reps


24'd


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 9, 2013)

Requesting a signature of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Please remove the writing and give it the same border as my current signature. 




Also, senior GIF avy of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Please remove the BBC logo and give it a dotted line border with a margin between the border and the image. Please make sure it remains within the file size limit. 




Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Also, senior GIF avy of this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 9, 2013)

Synn said:


>


Thank you. I'd rep you but you seemed to be sealed. 

Now I just need the signature.


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Thank you. I'd rep you but you seemed to be sealed.
> 
> Now I just need the signature.



It's okay, I'm too cool for rep in mods eyes 

How do you want the sig, though? It's not a gif, so how do you want it animated?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 9, 2013)

Synn said:


> It's okay, I'm too cool for rep in mods eyes
> 
> How do you want the sig, though? It's not a gif, so how do you want it animated?


Oh, woops, that was a typo. :sweat

I didn't mean for that to be a GIF signature. Editing post now.


----------



## G (May 9, 2013)

Avys of yoshi from super mario


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Requesting a signature of this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Would like a 150x150 Avatar out of this.

Feel free to play around with it.


----------



## Hebe (May 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Would like a 150x150 Avatar out of this.
> 
> Feel free to play around with it.



Hope you like it.


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Thanks a bunch, looks wonderful.


----------



## Magician (May 9, 2013)

150 x 200 avatar of my current avatar, please. :33


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2013)

BD said:


> 150 x 200 avatar of my current avatar, please. :33



How do you expect someone to fufill your request when you don't even provide the original gif? lol


----------



## Magician (May 9, 2013)

I said my *current avatar*.


----------



## Seiji (May 9, 2013)

BD said:


> I said my *current avatar*.



Dude you need to provide the stock.


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2013)

BD said:


> I said my *current avatar*.



Your current avatar surely can be resized to fit your requirements, but one of two thing will happen:

Your avatar will be stretched and therefore be deformed;
Your avatar will have the current gif showing + a white portion under it, to fill the missing 50 pixels (150+50=200).
Just to make sure, which of the two do you want?


----------



## Magician (May 9, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Magician (May 9, 2013)

Thank you. :amazed

Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 9, 2013)

Can someone make a senior GIF avy of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Please remove the BBC logo, and make sure to crop it so that the image is focused on the face and doesn't cut any part of the face out. Also, give it the same dotted line border with margin as my current avatar.




Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2013)

A set of a beautiful/sexy lady with not too fancy effects (but still some effects).
Ava: 150x150
Sig: size doesn't really matter as long as it isn't 'too big' and as long as it is a rectangle on its side shape (375x145 for example).
Borders: black/white dotted please

Will rep and cred.


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2013)

more Klaus/Joseph Morgan avys plz


----------



## Marcο (May 10, 2013)

starr said:


> more Klaus/Joseph Morgan avys plz


----------



## Black Sheep (May 10, 2013)

Ino/ Tsunade avatars?


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



thank u !!!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 10, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Can someone make a senior GIF avy of this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## familyparka (May 10, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Ino/ Tsunade avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (May 10, 2013)

familyparka said:


>



Thanks. .....


----------



## familyparka (May 10, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Thanks. .....



Sup? You didn't like them?

Also, don't forget to rep please, and if you ain't using them just tell me and I'll post them on the giveaway


----------



## Black Sheep (May 10, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Sup? You didn't like them?
> 
> Also, don't forget to rep please, and if you ain't using them just tell me and I'll post them on the giveaway



No, I didn't like em but thanks anyway.


----------



## Aeiou (May 11, 2013)

May I get a sig with a good rendered trans & resize of this, pl0x et le thank you.


----------



## Tray (May 11, 2013)

+ Dotted border


----------



## Hariti (May 11, 2013)

Colton Haynes avatars anyone? Both stills and gifs will do.


----------



## Imagine (May 11, 2013)

Hariti said:


> Colton Haynes avatars anyone? Both stills and gifs will do.


----------



## Stannis (May 11, 2013)

Urek said:


> + Dotted border



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hariti (May 11, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thank youuuu.


----------



## Revolution (May 11, 2013)

Looking for a beautiful or cool Team 7 gif set (avatar and sig)  or just avatar


----------



## Hebe (May 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> May I get a sig with a good rendered trans & resize of this, pl0x et le thank you.



Is it fine?


----------



## Rosi (May 11, 2013)

May someone please make a transparency and cut Iruka out of there? 


Thanks


----------



## emili (May 11, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Looking for a beautiful or cool Team 7 gif set (avatar and sig)  or just avatar





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 11, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Can someone make a senior GIF avy of this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Re-re-requesting.


----------



## Hebe (May 11, 2013)

Rosi said:


> May someone please make a transparency and cut Iruka out of there?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Is it okay?


----------



## Rosi (May 11, 2013)

Hebe said:


> Is it okay?



Perfect :amazed. 

ty pek


----------



## JoJo (May 11, 2013)

Avatars of Zebra from Toriko. But gif avatar's specifically please.


----------



## Aeiou (May 11, 2013)

Hebe said:


> Is it fine?



You forgot a section between his right arm.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 11, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Avatars of Zebra from Toriko. But gif avatar's specifically please.


Sorry JoJo, only have manga caps. 
But I'll post them anyways, maybe one will be to your liking.


----------



## JoJo (May 11, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Sorry JoJo, only have manga caps.
> But I'll post them anyways, maybe one will be to your liking.


Thanks for making a bunch of really good avatars. Now how am I supposed to choose just one?


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 11, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Thanks for making a bunch of really good avatars.


Lol, no problem brah, gald you like 'em.



> Now how am I supposed to choose just one?


Listen to your heart?


----------



## JoJo (May 11, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Listen to your heart?


----------



## Magician (May 11, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

150x150 dotted borders.

[sp][/sp]

Probably around 300 height, with width proportional and dotted borders.

Will be much appreciated.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 11, 2013)

Lol, I'd rep you but I gotta spread...
______

I'd like to request Kamijou Touma avatars.



BD said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 150x150 dotted borders.
> 
> ...


I'll try the avy, but if I stretch the sig to 300 height it'll lose quality.

EDIT: It lost way too much of it's quality when I stretched it, so I just did the regular image.


----------



## Magician (May 11, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Lol, I'd rep you but I gotta spread...
> ______
> 
> I'd like to request Kamijou Touma avatars.
> ...



Mmkay. Just use your best judgement. I just want it smaller, I'm not familiar with pixel heights.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 11, 2013)

BD said:


> Mmkay. Just use your best judgement. I just want it smaller, I'm not familiar with pixel heights.


Oh, you want it smaller!

Alright, I'll be done in a minute.

EDIT: Hope this is okay.


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2013)

Can I have some BOSS Hillary Clinton avys? Preferably something that looks Presidential.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Can I have some BOSS Hillary Clinton avys? Preferably something that looks Presidential.



​
Rep if taking please


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Thanks a lot bro.



No problem and don't worry about the rep. =)


----------



## Revolution (May 12, 2013)

emili said:


> *Spoiler*: __



pek

OMG I love them all, but I need to wait 24h for rep gift.  Taking all.


----------



## Annabella (May 12, 2013)

Hello  can someone please make a senior sig out of this with the background transparent and remove the pink shadow ?



thank you, will rep whoever helps of course :33


----------



## Stannis (May 12, 2013)

Annabella said:


> Hello  can someone please make a senior sig out of this with the background transparent and remove the pink shadow ?


----------



## Annabella (May 12, 2013)

Thank you Boshi  it's perfect <3


----------



## Hebe (May 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You forgot a section between his right arm.



My bad.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 12, 2013)

Could someone make a GIF signature of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Please resize or crop it so that the two GIF images combined are still under the file size and dimension limits. Also, give the whole thing a dotted border with margin. 




Also, could someone make a senior GIF avatar that rotates between the two images:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Could you also give it a border with a margin.




Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2013)

re-size to senior avy and 170x170 size plz


----------



## Marcο (May 13, 2013)

starr said:


> re-size to senior avy and 170x170 size plz


Like this?



Within Profile pic filesize


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Could someone make a GIF signature of this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Within Profile pic filesize



yes, thank u!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2013)

Doctor who please, preferably David Tennant. :33


----------



## Aeiou (May 13, 2013)

Hebe said:


> My bad.



Thanks. Will save for later. Repped


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (May 13, 2013)

Did someone took my request?  It was the Inuyasha one.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Could someone make a GIF signature of this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Re-re-requesting. 

No one wants to take my request? 

I will love you forever. :33


----------



## Bonly (May 13, 2013)

.

Can someone make me an sensor size Sig gif from 1:30-1:36 and a avatar from 0:16-0:19 please ?


----------



## Marcο (May 13, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Doctor who please, preferably David Tennant. :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

I guess I should probably go somewhere else then since no one is taking my request.


----------



## JoJo (May 13, 2013)

Can someone remove all the frames in the beginning of the gif which do not include where they show his name and bounty. Please. :33


----------



## Gold Roger (May 13, 2013)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior

Borders: Thin Black (preferably) or Dotted (maybe)


----------



## Silver (May 13, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> 
> ...






JoJo said:


> Can someone remove all the frames in the beginning of the gif which do not include where they show his name and bounty. Please. :33


----------



## JoJo (May 13, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Thanks. Can I have a dotted border on it?


----------



## Silver (May 13, 2013)




----------



## JoJo (May 13, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Thanks man.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 14, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



ZOMG! Thanks <3


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (May 14, 2013)

Could someone please direct me to a request shop that might take my request?  Preferably an active one.


----------



## familyparka (May 14, 2013)

~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> Could someone please direct me to a request shop that might take my request?  Preferably an active one.



What was your request again?


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (May 14, 2013)

familyparka said:


> What was your request again?



This one.

Inuyasha and Kikyo set

Two different sets.  One of Inuyasha and the other of Kikyo

Size for avatar.  150/200

For signature.  500/150


----------



## familyparka (May 14, 2013)

~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> This one.
> 
> Inuyasha and Kikyo set
> 
> ...



Well, you can request at:

_[you must provide a stock]_

_[pretty sure you must provide a stock]_

_[I think you can request without a stock]_

_[you must provide a stock]_

_[you must provide a stock]_

Hope I've been of help


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2013)

Ello Ello!

Ymir or YmirxChrista avas please! (from Shingeki no Kyojin.)

gifs are fine as well.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 14, 2013)

Any Hunter X Hunter Avatar or Signature. Preferred is Meruem, any of his royal guards,  any of the phantom troupe, hisoka, or any main characters. 

Any Toriko avatar or signatures would be nice to.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Any Hunter X Hunter Avatar or Signature. Preferred is Meruem, any of his royal guards,  any of the phantom troupe, hisoka, or any main characters.
> 
> Any Toriko avatar or signatures would be nice to.


I got some Meruem.


----------



## Shaz (May 15, 2013)

Can I get some Shingeki no Kyojin stock?



Thanks


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (May 15, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Well, you can request at:
> 
> _[you must provide a stock]_
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll stop by one of those shops for sure.


----------



## Imagine (May 15, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Can I get some Shingeki no Kyojin stock?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## G (May 15, 2013)

avys of armin from snk


----------



## familyparka (May 15, 2013)

G said:


> avys of armin from snk






Tell me if you like them or if you want any change in particular.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 15, 2013)

av with dotted border, please.


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> av with dotted border, please.



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Sunako (May 15, 2013)

avatars from these please


----------



## Jozu (May 15, 2013)

Can I get a Jozu avatar please? :33


----------



## Gin (May 15, 2013)

Sunako said:


> avatars from these please



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shaz (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Imagine, good stuff.

Also does anyone have any good Eren stock from SnK?


----------



## familyparka (May 15, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Thanks Imagine, good stuff.
> 
> Also does anyone have any good Eren stock from SnK?


----------



## ℛei (May 16, 2013)

someone pls make a senior av from [gif?


----------



## Stannis (May 16, 2013)

Reiki said:


> someone pls make a senior av from [gif?


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2013)

Reiki said:


> someone pls make a senior av from [gif?


----------



## ℛei (May 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


>



thank you 


Thank you too 

remind me rep you when your rep wont be sealed


----------



## JoJo (May 16, 2013)

Dotted border avatar from these gifs please.


----------



## Imagine (May 16, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted border avatar from these gifs please.


----------



## JoJo (May 16, 2013)

Thanks imagine. have to spread though.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 16, 2013)

senior avi puhleeeze.


----------



## JoJo (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 16, 2013)

thank you so much.


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2013)

make this smaller please?


----------



## Stannis (May 17, 2013)

starr said:


> make this smaller please?


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2013)

perfect, thank you


----------



## Gold Roger (May 17, 2013)

Yu Yu Hakusho avatars or sets?


----------



## JoJo (May 17, 2013)

Gifs avatars of Gon from Hunter x Hunter powering up. Preferably from the Dodgeball game please.


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2013)

Rivaille and/or Eren avatars??????


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2013)

starr said:


> Rivaille and/or Eren avatars??????



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## Arya Stark (May 18, 2013)

Ava size please <3 (keep quality)


----------



## Sunako (May 18, 2013)

150x150 avatar please


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2013)

Sunako said:


> 150x150 avatar please


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Ava size please <3 (keep quality)


 

Lots of frames had to be cut for the first one.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Lots of frames had to be cut for the first one.



thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2013)

Ymir avas or Ymir x Christa please!


----------



## familyparka (May 18, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Ymir avas or Ymir x Christa please!






Rep if taking, if you want any change don't be afraid to ask


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2013)

150x150, please.

Crop or whatever for best quality.


----------



## Stannis (May 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please.
> 
> Crop or whatever for best quality.


----------



## Magician (May 18, 2013)

[sp=Avatar][/sp]

150x150, dotted borders. You can crop whatever as long as it looks good. :33

[sp=Sig][/sp]

Make this a bit smaller, around the size of my current sig with dotted borders.

Much thanks. Dat Eminem.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Bonly (May 19, 2013)

Some Brock, Roark, and/or Roxanne senior size avatars would be nice.


----------



## Tray (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Tray (May 19, 2013)

Thanksums


will rep after I'm un-24'd


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Billie (May 19, 2013)

Deadpool avatare in 150x150, please.


----------



## Aeiou (May 19, 2013)

Quality 150x150 trans of this, s.v.p:


----------



## Hebe (May 19, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Quality 150x150 trans of this, s.v.p:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JoJo (May 19, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Quality 150x150 trans of this, s.v.p:





Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> Deadpool avatare in 150x150, please.


 



.




Aeiou said:


> Quality 150x150 trans of this, s.v.p:


----------



## Bonly (May 19, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Some Brock, Roark, and/or Roxanne from Pokemon,senior size avatars would be nice.



Re-requesting :33


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Re-requesting :33







 (EDIT: Correction, the three more in the album aren't posted here. My bad). Not a lot of Brock, sorry.


----------



## Bonly (May 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> (two variations of two posted above and one not posted). Not a lot of Brock, sorry.



I'd rep you you but im rep sealed now so i'll have my brother do it later.These are pretty awesome, thanks old sport.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2013)

avatars please :33


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> avatars please :33









 with some different borders for the above (two-pixel white, two-pixel black, dotting white, and dotted black).


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2013)

Holy shit Krory, these are awesome. <3


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2013)

I just realized that the animated ones I used the wrong picture of Kakashi, zoomed in too far.  So if you give me one moment I'll fix that. My bad.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2013)

Oh, I've noticed that too just now. Waiting on your update and thanks again.

also welcome back


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2013)

There you go.


----------



## ℛei (May 20, 2013)

Can someone resize  to 300 x 250 and remove the greyish thingy and text from it?

Please and thanks


----------



## Gin (May 20, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Can someone resize  to 300 x 250 and remove the greyish thingy and text from it?
> 
> Please and thanks


How's this?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> There you go.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2013)

150x150


----------



## Marcο (May 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150


----------



## Xin (May 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2013)

Rep for everyone.

IOU, Krory. Excellent.


----------



## ℛei (May 20, 2013)

Gin said:


> How's this?



OMG PERFECT 

thank you so much

will rep soon.I'm 24'd


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

Benedict Cumberbatch avatars


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 20, 2013)

starr said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch avatars


----------



## Aeiou (May 20, 2013)

Hebe said:


> *Spoiler*: __





JoJo said:


> Edit: ninja'd





Krory said:


>



All are very nice. I'll use one of these when my signature is ready. Rep for you all, thanks!


----------



## Gold Roger (May 20, 2013)

Can I get an avatar from this? 



Around 1:21 When Schneizel turns his head.

Here's gif


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

avatar from this por favor
senior and 100x100 




Shiroyasha said:


>



thank you !

can you please make this one 100x100 plz?


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 20, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Can I get an avatar from this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcο (May 20, 2013)

starr said:


> avatar from this por favor
> senior and 100x100


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2013)

starr said:


> avatar from this por favor
> senior and 100x100
> 
> 
> ...







.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 20, 2013)

starr said:


> avatar from this por favor
> senior and 100x100


 



> thank you !
> 
> can you please make this one 100x100 plz?




EDIT: Double ninja'd.


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

you guys are awesome, rep for everyone!!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 21, 2013)

Avatar of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Senior avy 150 x 150, please give it a dotted border with a margin. 




Sig of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Make the sig transparent and remove the tiny lettering at the bottom right, but do not remove the big lettering or the planets. Please resize/crop the sig so that the sig has the same width as a YMP3 bar.




Thanks in advance.


----------



## familyparka (May 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Avatar of this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Got you the avy


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 21, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Got you the avy


Thank you. 

Now I just need someone to make my sig.


----------



## Jayboss (May 21, 2013)

familyparka said:


> ^ Requesting in the Giveaway thread.



"Here you can post all general 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?' type of requests. "

Does anyone have avatars of Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez from bleach? 

, sorry if I'm still getting the requesting wrong, I would just like an avi from my two favorite characters


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sig of this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Re-requesting sig.


----------



## Tray (May 21, 2013)

Avatar for  plz and thx + dotted border


----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2013)

Rivaille, manga preffered :33


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-requesting sig.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Rivaille, manga preffered :33



re-request.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2013)

Madara sets please?


----------



## Vash (May 22, 2013)

Can I get some Nightwing avas pls?


----------



## familyparka (May 22, 2013)

Jak said:


> Can I get some Nightwing avas pls?


----------



## Vash (May 22, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks man they are awesome.


----------



## Jayboss (May 22, 2013)

Familyparka is too good at avi's. Anyone have any Coyote Starrk/Grimmjow avatars? Greatly appreciated


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> re-request.





​


----------



## Tray (May 22, 2013)

Avatar for this +dotted border


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2013)

Jayboss said:


> Familyparka is too good at avi's. Anyone have any Coyote Starrk/Grimmjow avatars? Greatly appreciated


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2013)

Urek said:


> Avatar for this +dotted border


----------



## Jayboss (May 22, 2013)

Krory said:


>



Thank you Krory


----------



## Tray (May 22, 2013)

Krory said:


>



Such a generous amount of choices. Thanks buddy


----------



## Jayboss (May 22, 2013)

Can anyone make this into an avi? 

I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Revolution (May 22, 2013)

Someone help me!!!

I put a hat on my gif in photoshop (ps6) but I don't know how to place it properly.  I have a timeline open.  I have 16 layers for 8 pictures with 8 hats in each picture.  How do I make sure that each picture and hat are on their own place in the timeline?  Right now All pictures on the timeline are the same even though I have different layers.

How do I select the two layers for each of the 8 spots on the timeline so each of the 8 timeline spots are different?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 23, 2013)

Krory said:


> ​



Thank you so much 

i have to spread first brb


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2013)

Jayboss said:


> Can anyone make this into an avi?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, best quality possible, please.


moving to new page


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Someone help me!!!
> 
> I put a hat on my gif in photoshop (ps6) but I don't know how to place it properly.  I have a timeline open.  I have 16 layers for 8 pictures with 8 hats in each picture.  How do I make sure that each picture and hat are on their own place in the timeline?  Right now All pictures on the timeline are the same even though I have different layers.
> 
> How do I select the two layers for each of the 8 spots on the timeline so each of the 8 timeline spots are different?



I'm not sure I understand your question. Can you send me the PSD file so I can try to assist you?

Do you have a similar ? If so, I suggest you switch to frames (that little button on the far right lower corner with 3 squares). I personally find it easier to edit gifs, each frame at a time.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, best quality possible, please.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2013)

Krory. 

I have to spread. I don't feel like rep's sufficient though. IOU.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Krory.
> 
> I have to spread. I don't feel like rep's sufficient though. IOU.



I see I messed up the border on one of those (middle right was supposed to be just the black dotted border).  So I can fix that if need be when I get back. And nothing is necessary, I like being able to do something for people once in a while.


----------



## Jayboss (May 23, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Thank you Synn


----------



## The Weeknd (May 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Madara sets please?



Bumpinggg.


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2013)

Boss Team Seven avys?


----------



## Black Sheep (May 24, 2013)

Team Seven avatars as well?


----------



## Rosi (May 24, 2013)

May I have two transparencies pls? :33


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Boss Team Seven avys?





Black Sheep said:


> Team Seven avatars as well?



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## Zenith (May 24, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Boss Team Seven avys?


 


Black Sheep said:


> Team Seven avatars as well?



you can pick any of the avatars Raiden doesn't take


----------



## Black Sheep (May 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please =)



That's okay....I'll look elsewhere but thanks anyway.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2013)

Rosi said:


> May I have two transparencies pls? :33



Meh, I don't like how they turned out on the Kakashi skin.  I'll redo them or someone else can if you want. You didn't mention wanting them specifically resized so I can do that as well if you want:


*Spoiler*: _Uno_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dos_


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2013)

Could someone add the same border that my avatar has to my signature?


----------



## Marcο (May 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could someone add the same border that my avatar has to my signature?


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2013)

Thanks, man. Have to spread.

EDIT -- There we are.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 24, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> you can pick any of the avatars Raiden doesn't take



Ehhh, I don't like these.


----------



## Rosi (May 24, 2013)

Krory said:


> Meh, I don't like how they turned out on the Kakashi skin.  I'll redo them or someone else can if you want. You didn't mention wanting them specifically resized so I can do that as well if you want:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Uno_
> ...



:amazed

Very good, thank you. And no need to resize, I'll do it myself. I'm just a lazy bum who hates making transparencies   There are some white spots still in the first one(the second one is just perfect!), but I'll finish it myself too. 

Thanks, Krory :33


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2013)

senior avatars plz


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2013)

starr said:


> senior avatars plz


----------



## Nello (May 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please =)



Taking all these if no one else wants them :33


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2013)

Synn said:


>



thaaaaank you~


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 24, 2013)

Senior avatar of this, please:



Please give it a dotted border with a margin. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Senior avatar of this, please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2013)

Anybody have any 150x200 Kain Highwind and/or Vincent Valentine avatars?


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anybody have any 150x200 Kain Highwind and/or Vincent Valentine avatars?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2013)

This is awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> This is awesome. Thank you.



You're welcome :] Added more version of it, btw ;D


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Stannis (May 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 please





Alternative.  Posting anyways.


----------



## Id (May 25, 2013)

Requesting the following set. 
Avy 150 x 200


Sig


----------



## Stannis (May 25, 2013)

Id said:


> Requesting the following set.
> Avy 150 x 200
> 
> 
> Sig








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

Id said:


> Requesting the following set.
> Avy 150 x 200
> 
> 
> Sig



Alternative version :3


----------



## Ghost (May 25, 2013)

deathstroke and blackmask avatars?


----------



## Id (May 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> Alternative version :3





Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Sweet baby Jebus. That was quick. Thanks


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2013)

Can someone resize this to make it bigger and change the top of the girl too? I will rep you for thank you.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Looking for some senior sized Imperius avatars.

If there are none, can someone make one out of this?


----------



## Sieves (May 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Looking for some senior sized Imperius avatars.
> 
> If there are none, can someone make one out of this?


----------



## Imagine (May 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Looking for some senior sized Imperius avatars.
> 
> If there are none, can someone make one out of this?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2013)

Would like some Kain Highwind avatars. 

150x200.


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Would like some Kain Highwind avatars.
> 
> 150x200.



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2013)

Do you have the stock for the first avatar?


----------



## sworder (May 26, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Do you have the stock for the first avatar?



google image search


----------



## ℛei (May 26, 2013)

please someone resize  to senior avi plz thnx


----------



## Marcο (May 26, 2013)

Reiki said:


> please someone resize  to senior avi plz thnx


----------



## ℛei (May 26, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Demetrius (May 26, 2013)

phil wenneck avas, 150x150, a mixture between gif and png's

appreciate it


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2013)

senior size, pls


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, pls


----------



## Stannis (May 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, pls


----------



## Imagine (May 26, 2013)

Trinity said:


> phil wenneck avas, 150x150, a mixture between gif and png's
> 
> appreciate it


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2013)

resize to senior avys





ty


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2013)

starr said:


> resize to senior avys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. 

EDIT: Forgot to add the borderless ones in there. They're there now.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 26, 2013)

sig sized this please with white borders


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2013)

I don't like borders  thanks Matty 

but can you crop and  resize the third one instead


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

starr said:


> I don't like borders  thanks Matty
> 
> but can you crop and  resize the third one instead



Be that way.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> what about me .



Patience young padawan.


*Spoiler*: _400x225_ 










*Spoiler*: _350x197_ 










*Spoiler*: _300x169_ 










*Spoiler*: _250x141_


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> Patience young padawan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _400x225_
> ...



thanks a lot boo boo :amazed


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2013)

Resize for sig please. (make the height less than 490)


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Resize for sig please. (make the height less than 490)




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 27, 2013)

Senior GIF avatar of this:



...with a dotted border with margin. Thank you.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 27, 2013)

Krory said:


>


Thanks. 

I have to spread though...


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

It's okay, don't worry about repping me or anything.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2013)

Daenerys Targaryen, Titan Eren, Annie Leonhardt, or Madara sets please


----------



## Basilikos (May 28, 2013)

Set request





Thin black border

No effects

Please. :amazed


----------



## Imagine (May 28, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Basilikos (May 28, 2013)

^Thanks.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Daenerys Targaryen, Titan Eren, Annie Leonhardt, or Madara sets please



bumping this.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2013)

senior pls


----------



## sworder (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Silver (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2013)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

Would like some senior Evil Ryu or Akuma gif avatars.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 28, 2013)

Anyone with Rorouni Kenshin Avy/Set? To be specific Himura ones, thanks.


----------



## Silver (May 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Would like some senior Evil Ryu or Akuma gif avatars.


----------



## Jagger (May 28, 2013)

Size's limit for regular members, sig's limit sizes for regular members as well, dotted avatar for both, please. :33


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Size's limit for regular members, sig's limit sizes for regular members as well, dotted avatar for both, please. :33




*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Jagger (May 28, 2013)

Thanks so much. :33


----------



## sworder (May 28, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Size's limit for regular members, sig's limit sizes for regular members as well, dotted avatar for both, please. :33



i was bored, you don't have to use it if you don't want


----------



## Vice (May 28, 2013)

Can anyone replace the box on the far right of this:



with this:



with similar effects and what-not? I'll rep whoever does it and if I can't, then I'll rep someone for repping for me. Thanks.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 29, 2013)

Senior avy of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Lined border with a margin in between the border and image please.




Sig of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Resize to 500 x 200 or 500 x 250 if it still looks good. If it doesn't, just keep it as it is.




Thank you in advance.


----------



## Xin (May 29, 2013)

Vice said:


> Can anyone replace the box on the far right of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vice (May 29, 2013)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

Any boss Samuel L. Jackson avys? Will rep.


----------



## Xin (May 29, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Any boss Samuel L. Jackson avys? Will rep.


----------



## Brox (May 29, 2013)

aizen with glasses avatars?


----------



## sworder (May 29, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Any boss Samuel L. Jackson avys? Will rep.


----------



## sworder (May 29, 2013)

Brox said:


> aizen with glasses avatars?



hard to find good stock, everything is without glasses


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

I'm 24'd but I'll rep you both ASAP.


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2013)

Persona 3 avas please?

Mitsuru x Yukari or just one of them.


----------



## Zenith (May 29, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Persona 3 avas please?
> 
> Mitsuru x Yukari or just one of them.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 29, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Senior avy of this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## sworder (May 29, 2013)

It's hard to do anything with those, the avatar picture is dark and dull and the sig has way too much color enhancement as it is

Best I could do is try to fix the colors a little, maybe someone in the shops could do something better


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 29, 2013)

sworder said:


> It's hard to do anything with those, the avatar picture is dark and dull and the sig has way too much color enhancement as it is
> 
> Best I could do is try to fix the colors a little, maybe someone in the shops could do something better


Okay, I'll take it to one of the shops. 

Thanks anyways.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## sworder (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2013)

Thanks, man. Gotta spread.

The sizes are too bag, though


----------



## sworder (May 29, 2013)

sorry, photoshop rounded down and one was like half a kb too big. the other one should work tho



btw you don't have to credit me


----------



## Tazmo (May 29, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

